# Confusione



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti .... Sono passati circa otto mesi dall ultima volta che ho scritto qui ... Chi si ricorda ancora di me ? Dopo altri 8 mesi sono ancora qui con gli stessi problemi e ho bisogno di parlarne..dopo il suo secondo tradimento a marzo dell anno scorso sempre  con la stessa donna decidiamo di stare ancora insieme .. Le cose vanno tra alti e bassi .. Il problema è che cmq loro ancora ad oggi lavorano insieme .. Ma lui ha sempre detto che non si guardavano nemmeno piu in faccia.. Poi poco tempo fa il distino ha voluto che dal suo telefono partisse una chiamata ... Non volevo credere alle mie orecchie ... Rideva e scherzava ancora con lei ancora alle mie spalle ... Tutto di nuovo è crollato.. Io sono crollata..lui non vuole andarsene perché sostiene che è me che ama.. Secondo voi sono io esagerata ????  Xche lui sostiene di non aver fatto nulla di fisico con lei quindi nulla di male.. X me è stata un altra grandissima mancanza di rispetto .. Come posso io mettere ancora da parte ? Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti .... Sono passati circa otto mesi dall ultima volta che ho scritto qui ... Chi si ricorda ancora di me ? Dopo altri 8 mesi sono ancora qui con gli stessi problemi e ho bisogno di parlarne..dopo il suo secondo tradimento a marzo dell anno scorso sempre  con la stessa donna decidiamo di stare ancora insieme .. Le cose vanno tra alti e bassi .. Il problema è che cmq loro ancora ad oggi lavorano insieme .. Ma lui ha sempre detto che non si guardavano nemmeno piu in faccia.. Poi poco tempo fa il distino ha voluto che dal suo telefono partisse una chiamata ... Non volevo credere alle mie orecchie ... Rideva e scherzava ancora con lei ancora alle mie spalle ... Tutto di nuovo è crollato.. Io sono crollata..lui non vuole andarsene perché sostiene che è me che ama.. Secondo voi sono io esagerata ????  Xche lui sostiene di non aver fatto nulla di fisico con lei quindi nulla di male.. X me è stata un altra grandissima mancanza di rispetto .. Come posso io mettere ancora da parte ? Buona giornata a tutti


Secondo me non lo sei affatto.

A me sembra che tuo marito non abbia ancora ben compreso quello che ha fatto.

Sempre secondo me, dovrebbe ricevere una bella lezione: tipo valigie fuori casa. Vuoi tornare? Dimostramelo, vieni a chiedere scusa domani, dopo domani, il giorno dopo ancora e poi ancora...magari per l'estate t'invito a cena. Almeno se riderai e scherzerai ancora con le, non lo farai accanto a me e io non dovrò vederti.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti .... Sono passati circa otto mesi dall ultima volta che ho scritto qui ... Chi si ricorda ancora di me ? Dopo altri 8 mesi sono ancora qui con gli stessi problemi e ho bisogno di parlarne..dopo il suo secondo tradimento a marzo dell anno scorso sempre  con la stessa donna decidiamo di stare ancora insieme .. Le cose vanno tra alti e bassi .. Il problema è che cmq loro ancora ad oggi lavorano insieme .. Ma lui ha sempre detto che non si guardavano nemmeno piu in faccia.. Poi poco tempo fa il distino ha voluto che dal suo telefono partisse una chiamata ... Non volevo credere alle mie orecchie ... Rideva e scherzava ancora con lei ancora alle mie spalle ... Tutto di nuovo è crollato.. Io sono crollata..lui non vuole andarsene perché sostiene che è me che ama.. Secondo voi sono io esagerata ????  Xche lui sostiene di non aver fatto nulla di fisico con lei quindi nulla di male.. X me è stata un altra grandissima mancanza di rispetto .. Come posso io mettere ancora da parte ? Buona giornata a tutti


fagli trovare le valigie sull'uscio e la serratura di casa cambiata.  Magari per chiarire il concetto maggiormente chiama un tuo ex e fagli sentire che fa un vero uomo per far godere una donna.

il tradimento non è fatto di pompini ma di umiliazioni


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Secondo voi sono io esagerata ????


Si,hai troppa pazienza.
Ora basta.


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> fagli trovare le valigie sull'uscio e la serratura di casa cambiata. Magari per chiarire il concetto maggiormente chiama un tuo ex e fagli sentire che fa un vero uomo per far godere una donna.
> 
> il tradimento non è fatto di pompini ma di umiliazioni



stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa ma mi hai preceduto


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si,hai troppa pazienza.
> Ora basta.


bravo:up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti .... Sono passati circa otto mesi dall ultima volta che ho scritto qui ... Chi si ricorda ancora di me ? Dopo altri 8 mesi sono ancora qui con gli stessi problemi e ho bisogno di parlarne..dopo il suo secondo tradimento a marzo dell anno scorso sempre  con la stessa donna decidiamo di stare ancora insieme .. Le cose vanno tra alti e bassi .. Il problema è che cmq loro ancora ad oggi lavorano insieme .. Ma lui ha sempre detto che non si guardavano nemmeno piu in faccia.. Poi poco tempo fa il distino ha voluto che dal suo telefono partisse una chiamata ... Non volevo credere alle mie orecchie ... Rideva e scherzava ancora con lei ancora alle mie spalle ... Tutto di nuovo è crollato.. Io sono crollata..lui non vuole andarsene perché sostiene che è me che ama.. Secondo voi sono io esagerata ????  Xche lui sostiene di non aver fatto nulla di fisico con lei quindi nulla di male.. X me è stata un altra grandissima mancanza di rispetto .. Come posso io mettere ancora da parte ? Buona giornata a tutti




Scusa, ma non ho ben capito la dinamica dei fatti.
Ti ha tradito due volte con la stessa donna: cosa intendi? 
Hanno fatto sesso per due volte o ha avuto due storie distinte con la stessa?
E la chiamata dove hai sentito tutta quella intesa quando è avvenuta?


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo:up:


Grazie


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho ben capito la dinamica dei fatti.
> Ti ha tradito due volte con la stessa donna: cosa intendi?
> Hanno fatto sesso per due volte o ha avuto due storie distinte con la stessa?
> E la chiamata dove hai sentito tutta quella intesa quando è avvenuta?




ho scoperto il suo tradimento un anno e mezzo fa ..storia di qualche mese con la sua collega dove pensa di lasciare me e i bimbi x la sua nuova vita ma scoperto sceglie di restare con me.. passano 7 mesi dove le cose tra di noi non vanno ..e cosi scopro che è ritornato da lei.. hanno fatto di nuovo sesso .. ma non se ne va e resta ancora con me ... passano altri 8 mesi e le cose tra alti e bassi vanno ... un mese fa parte casualmente una chiamata dal suo cellulare e ho sentito come ridevano e scherzavano .. gli ho ripetuto piu volte di farsi la sua vita con lei .. ma lui dice che non è lei che ama.. non se ne vuole andare da casa .. e io non so piu cosa pensare cosa fare .. mi ha fatto davvero troppo male


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me non lo sei affatto.
> 
> A me sembra che tuo marito non abbia ancora ben compreso quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Sempre secondo me, dovrebbe ricevere una bella lezione: tipo valigie fuori casa. Vuoi tornare? Dimostramelo, vieni a chiedere scusa domani, dopo domani, il giorno dopo ancora e poi ancora...magari per l'estate t'invito a cena. Almeno se riderai e scherzerai ancora con le, non lo farai accanto a me e io non dovrò vederti.




sto pesando seriamente di mandarlo via  .. credo che sia arrivato il momento di aprire gli occhi ... ma non capisco il suo comportamento .. non capisco perchè si comporta cosi e poi non ha il coraggio di andarsene ma solo di dirmi io amo te .. perchè lui sostiene che questa volta non ha fatto nulla di male


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Poi poco tempo fa il distino ha voluto che dal suo telefono partisse una chiamata ...





delusa86 ha detto:


> un mese fa parte casualmente una chiamata dal suo cellulare e ho sentito come ridevano e scherzavano ..



Ma come caspita può succedere che parta _casualmente_ una chiamata dal cellulare rivolta proprio a lei???


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma come caspita può succedere che parta _casualmente_ una chiamata dal cellulare rivolta proprio a lei???


Mi aveva appena telefonato poi quando ha chiuso mettendo il tel in tasca è partita subito la chiamata e cosi ho sentito loro due come ridevano e scherzavano ... Io ho riconosciuto subito la voce di lei ma lui x giorni è andato avanti a dire che non fosse lei .. Poi alla fine ha confessato


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Mi aveva appena telefonato poi quando ha chiuso mettendo il tel in tasca è partita subito la chiamata e cosi ho sentito loro due come ridevano e scherzavano ... Io ho riconosciuto subito la voce di lei ma lui x giorni è andato avanti a dire che non fosse lei .. Poi alla fine ha confessato


ahia


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

non so che dire 
sono scelte difficili 
tu lo ami ancora?


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ho scoperto il suo tradimento un anno e mezzo fa ..storia di qualche mese con la sua collega dove pensa di lasciare me e i bimbi x la sua nuova vita ma scoperto sceglie di restare con me.. passano 7 mesi dove le cose tra di noi non vanno ..e cosi scopro che è ritornato da lei.. hanno fatto di nuovo sesso .. ma non se ne va e resta ancora con me ... passano altri 8 mesi e le cose tra alti e bassi vanno ... un mese fa parte casualmente una chiamata dal suo cellulare e ho sentito come ridevano e scherzavano .. gli ho ripetuto piu volte di farsi la sua vita con lei .. ma lui dice che non è lei che ama.. non se ne vuole andare da casa .. e io non so piu cosa pensare cosa fare ..* mi ha fatto davvero troppo male*




Sì, decisamente troppo male, non c'è dubbio su questo.

Sono confusa e sconcertata, devo ragionarci su...
Ma lui che valenza dà alla storia?
Se addirittura meditava di lasciare la famiglia per quell'altra non può dire che sia stato un tradimento sessuale.
O sì?


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so che dire
> sono scelte difficili
> tu lo ami ancora?




si lo amo ancora e poi ci sono i nostri piccolini .. e questo rende tutto piu difficile..


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, decisamente troppo male, non c'è dubbio su questo.
> 
> Sono confusa e sconcertata, devo ragionarci su...
> Ma lui che valenza dà alla storia?
> ...



lui dice che era  preso non era solo sesso..la seconda volta è tornato da lei perchè tra di noi andava tutto male..e anche li le aveva fatto credere che era tornato x amore (infatti anche lei stava x lasciare il marito)poi non so perchè quando ho scoperto tutto sia la prima che la seconda volta lui si è tirato indietro ... però mai avrei immaginato che sarebbe andato di nuovo da lei .. dice che non aveva nessuno scopo .. io non gli credo piu.. ma non so cosa devo fare


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> sto pesando seriamente di mandarlo via  .. credo che sia arrivato il momento di aprire gli occhi ... ma non capisco il suo comportamento .. non capisco perchè si comporta cosi e poi non ha il coraggio di andarsene ma solo di dirmi io amo te .. perchè lui sostiene che questa volta non ha fatto nulla di male


Secondo me non vederlo per un po' ti/vi farebbe bene. A te così, almeno, non ti troveresti in queste situazioni spiacevoli. A lui, così puoi mettere alla prova quanto davvero tiene a te!

Hai provato a chiedergli un periodo di distacco?


----------



## erab (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> sto pesando seriamente di mandarlo via  .. credo che sia arrivato il momento di aprire gli occhi ... *ma non capisco il suo comportamento .. non capisco perchè si comporta cosi e poi non ha il coraggio di andarsene ma solo di dirmi io amo te* .. perchè lui sostiene che questa volta non ha fatto nulla di male


Perché la casa è una comodità
Perché da separati bisogna rifarsi una vita pagando gli alimenti
Perché con lei è più divertente fare l' amante che non il compagno
Ma soprattutto... perché ha la faccia come il :culo:

Credimi, di un uomo così non hai nessun bisogno e se è un buon padre può continuare ad esserlo anche
senza essere il tuo compagno

Tu: fuori le palle
Lui: fuori dalle palle


----------



## erab (14 Febbraio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Perché la casa è una comodità
> Perché da separati bisogna rifarsi una vita pagando gli alimenti
> Perché con lei è più divertente fare l' amante che non il compagno
> Ma soprattutto... perché ha la faccia come il :culo:
> ...


e poi scusami (mi sta partendo un piccolo embolo) ma è anche colpa tua!
Mettiti nei suoi panni._
La tradisco una volta, si incazza ma alla fine non succede nulla.
La tradisco una seconda volta e ancora non succede nulla.
Perché non dovrei continuare a farlo, se non i butta fuori di casa vuol dire che 
alla fine non ho fatto niente di così grave._


----------



## devastata (14 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Mi aveva appena telefonato poi quando ha chiuso mettendo il tel in tasca è partita subito la chiamata e cosi ho sentito loro due come ridevano e scherzavano ... Io ho riconosciuto subito la voce di lei ma lui x giorni è andato avanti a dire che non fosse lei .. Poi alla fine ha confessato



Quindi loro due erano 'già' insieme?

La telefonata l'hai ricevuta tu a 'loro insaputa?'.


----------



## devastata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Confessano solo con le spalle al muro, quando le prove sono incancellabili.

Nel tuo caso dubito tu possa ancora fidarti di lui, capisco ci siano di mezzo i bambini, ma lui è bugiardo e tale resta, oltre a mancarti di rispetto ripetutamente e dopo aver negato di frequentarla ancora cosa altro vuoi scoprire?

Scappa intanto che sei giovane, e spremilo più che puoi nell'interesse dei tuoi figli.


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me non vederlo per un po' ti/vi farebbe bene. A te così, almeno, non ti troveresti in queste situazioni spiacevoli. A lui, così puoi mettere alla prova quanto davvero tiene a te!
> 
> Hai provato a chiedergli un periodo di distacco?




si gli ho detto piu volte di andare dai suoi .. un giorno dice si altri dieci dice no .. ma credo che x adesso l unica soluzione sia questa


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Perché la casa è una comodità
> Perché da separati bisogna rifarsi una vita pagando gli alimenti
> Perché con lei è più divertente fare l' amante che non il compagno
> Ma soprattutto... perché ha la faccia come il :culo:
> ...




anch io sto iniziando a pensare che sia solo x convenienza... la casa è sua ma credo che comunque spetterebbe a me e i miei bimbi .. io non so perchè non riesco a tirare fuori le palle .. di cosa ho paura ? non lo so nemmeno io


----------



## delusa86 (14 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Confessano solo con le spalle al muro, quando le prove sono incancellabili.
> 
> Nel tuo caso dubito tu possa ancora fidarti di lui, capisco ci siano di mezzo i bambini, ma lui è bugiardo e tale resta, oltre a mancarti di rispetto ripetutamente e dopo aver negato di frequentarla ancora cosa altro vuoi scoprire?
> 
> Scappa intanto che sei giovane, e spremilo più che puoi nell'interesse dei tuoi figli.




lui dice che non aveva secondi fini .. sono colleghi quindi capita di ridere e scherzare .. niente piu.. ma io ovviamente non gli credo .. faccio fatica ad immaginare la mia vita senza di lui .. forse sono io che non voglio vedere le cose come stanno realmente .. non ho le palle x affrontare questa realtà che comunque dopo 1 anno e mezzo mi sta davvero facendo crollare


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scappa intanto che sei giovane, e spremilo più che puoi nell'interesse dei tuoi figli.


Il vecchio in carrozzina ti appioppa un bel verde.  :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui dice che non aveva secondi fini .. sono colleghi quindi capita di ridere e scherzare .. niente piu.. ma io ovviamente non gli credo .. faccio fatica ad immaginare la mia vita senza di lui .. forse sono io che non voglio vedere le cose come stanno realmente .. non ho le palle x affrontare questa realtà che comunque dopo 1 anno e mezzo mi sta davvero facendo crollare


Qui non si tratta di essere colleghi.
Deve escluderla totalmente dalla sua vita, non ci deve nemmeno scherzare!
Anche se sono colleghi non vuol dire che non possa tenerla a distanza.
Cortesia si, confidenza no.

Comportandosi così non fa altro che dimostrarti che sei tu ad essere seconda a lei, non il contrario. Come se tu fossi un contorno alla loro storia, che si è conclusa (forse) in modo amicale, e poi ci sei tu...la serva!

Delusa, vai da un avvocato! Quando si ritroverà la lettera allora saprai se davvero non ha secondi fini o se sta con te per quieto vivere/convenienza/etc.

Potresti perderlo, è vero, ma a quel punto non dovresti nemmeno più vederlo (e l'abbandono passa col tempo) o sentire come scherza con lei!
Scegli tu quale dei due mali è il minore.


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Confusione*



delusa86 ha detto:


> si gli ho detto piu volte di andare dai suoi .. un giorno dice si altri dieci dice no .. ma credo che x adesso l unica soluzione sia questa


Se non lo fa lui non puoi allontanarti tu per un po. ....????


----------



## Diletta (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui dice che era  preso non era solo sesso..la seconda volta è tornato da lei perchè tra di noi andava tutto male..e anche li le aveva fatto credere che era tornato x amore (infatti anche lei stava x lasciare il marito)poi non so perchè quando ho scoperto tutto sia la prima che la seconda volta lui si è tirato indietro ... però mai avrei immaginato che sarebbe andato di nuovo da lei .. dice che non aveva nessuno scopo .. io non gli credo piu.. ma non so cosa devo fare



Ma ora che dice lui?
Che ama te?
E' intenzionato a salvarlo questo matrimonio o no?
Perché a me non sembra proprio...


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ora che dice lui?
> Che ama te?
> E' intenzionato a salvarlo questo matrimonio o no?
> Perché a me non sembra proprio...




lui dice che ama me che vuole essere felice con me che lei non conta niente .. questo tutto a parole .. ma poi i fatti sono sempre altri .. .. vorrei solo che lui avesse il coraggio di dirmi si sono tornato da lei perchè mi interessa .. perchè questo è quello che io penso .. però poi lui piange e non fa altro che ripetermi amo te voglio solo te ... e io altro che essere confusa ......chissà lei quanto si sentirà importante


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Se non lo fa lui non puoi allontanarti tu per un po. ....????



x vari motivi io non posso andare via da casa con i bimbi ... ho parlato con sua mamma .. mi ha solo detto che devo fare la brava perchè abbiamo due bimbi piccoli e non possiamo lasciarci


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di essere colleghi.
> Deve escluderla totalmente dalla sua vita, non ci deve nemmeno scherzare!
> Anche se sono colleghi non vuol dire che non possa tenerla a distanza.
> Cortesia si, confidenza no.
> ...



non riesco proprio a capire questa necessità di ridere e scherzare con lei ancora alle mie spalle .. lui era molto preso forse era anche innamorato .. forse lo è ancora .. non lo so .. non so piu a cosa credere


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> non riesco proprio a capire questa necessità di ridere e scherzare con lei ancora alle mie spalle .. lui era molto preso forse era anche innamorato .. forse lo è ancora .. non lo so .. non so piu a cosa credere


Beh ti dico una cosa...
Mia moglie è na lamentona cronica...
E' sempre nervosa e stanca...
Male qui, male lì...
Il suo mantra è il sonno.

Da quando la conosco è sempre stanca.
E non riesce mai a dormire bene.

Io ci ho fatto il callo...

Poi le basta o na cagata in tv, o na telefonata di un'amica (o amico che non sono fesso), per vederla ridere come una pazza....

Tutto questo per dirti...
Ti fai spaventare troppo...

E dovevi dirgli...
Senti caro, molla quel casso di telefono, e vieni qui ad aiutarmi...
Insomma dai troppo peso 
a questa donnina...

E credimi più le dai importanza
più fai il "loro" gioco...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ti dico una cosa...
> Mia moglie è na lamentona cronica...
> E' sempre nervosa e stanca...
> Male qui, male lì...
> ...


assolutamente vero: reagisci, prendi questa rompicazzo a calci (metaforicamente) e riprenditi tuo marito, se lo vuoi. Non lasciarti andare, lotta


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x vari motivi io non posso andare via da casa con i bimbi ... ho parlato con sua mamma .. *mi ha solo detto che devo fare la brava perchè abbiamo due bimbi piccoli e non possiamo lasciarci*


:sbatti:

no ti prego non dirmelo! e al figlio non ha detto nulla?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x vari motivi io non posso andare via da casa con i bimbi ... ho parlato con sua mamma .. mi ha solo detto che devo fare la brava perchè abbiamo due bimbi piccoli e non possiamo lasciarci


Ho riletto...
credevo ti fossi sfogata con tua madre...
Per me
andare dalla suocera
è alto tradimento
tirarsi la zappa sui piedi
fare il suo gioco
mettersi nei pasticci

Se scopro che mia moglie
facesse na roba del genere

Sarebbe un guaio...immenso...

Poi le ingerenze nella nostra vita di coppia
sarebbero tali

da costringermi
a scappare di casa...

Hai figli no?
BON.

Ricorda sempre che tuo marito
per lei è: SUO FIGLIO.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> anch io sto iniziando a pensare che sia solo x convenienza... la casa è sua ma credo che comunque spetterebbe a me e i miei bimbi .. io non so perchè non riesco a tirare fuori le palle .. di cosa ho paura ? non lo so nemmeno io


10 a 1 che tu hai paura di restare sola e quindi preferisci avere un fedifrago vicino che provare a cavartela coi tuoi mezzi


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente vero: reagisci, prendi questa rompicazzo a calci (metaforicamente) e riprenditi tuo marito, se lo vuoi. Non lasciarti andare, lotta



dopo quella telefonata due cosine le ho dette anche a lei.. poi un giorno lei ha iniziato a mandarmi messaggi dicendomi che era stato lui ad andare da lei ecc ecc e che era disposta a venire da me con lui davanti x farmi vedere chi avesse ragione e che comunque dovevo dire a lui di rassegnarsi !!!!! io le ho detto di finirla perchè altrimenti sarei andata direttamente da suo marito ed è finita li !!  ho detto a tutti e due che se vogliono fare la fuga d amore sono liberissimi di farlo... ma lui insiste che ama me ecc ecc .... dopo un po uno perde anche le forze x lottare


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> 10 a 1 che tu hai paura di restare sola e quindi preferisci avere un fedifrago vicino che provare a cavartela coi tuoi mezzi




mi sto domandando anche questo


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> no ti prego non dirmelo! e al figlio non ha detto nulla?



si gli ha detto che ha sbagliato che lei un altra donna in casa sua non la vuole perchè deve stare con me ..a me continua a dire che devo metterci una pietra sopra e di stargli vicino


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x vari motivi io non posso andare via da casa con i bimbi ... ho parlato con sua mamma .. mi ha solo detto che devo fare la brava perchè abbiamo due bimbi piccoli e non possiamo lasciarci





delusa86 ha detto:


> si gli ha detto che ha sbagliato che lei un altra donna in casa sua non la vuole perchè deve stare con me ..a me continua a dire che devo metterci una pietra sopra e di stargli vicino


naturalmente, alla fine conterà solamente il tuo giudizio se il tuo compagno non cambierà modo di fare.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui dice che non aveva secondi fini .. sono colleghi quindi capita di ridere e scherzare .. niente piu.. ma io ovviamente non gli credo .. faccio fatica ad immaginare la mia vita senza di lui .. forse sono io che non voglio vedere le cose come stanno realmente .. non ho le palle x affrontare questa realtà che comunque dopo 1 anno e mezzo mi sta davvero facendo crollare


E' ora che tuo marito cambi posto di lavoro o che la tizia cambi posto di lavoro, semplice e diretto.
Tuo marito ha sbagliato troppo, che si dia una mossa adesso e che non scherzi con la sua collega pompinara.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Delusa ma come puoi parlare con quella donna?
Ma dove siamo?

Io al tuo posto non avrei degnato lei neppure di uno sguardo.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> x vari motivi io non posso andare via da casa con i bimbi ... ho parlato con sua mamma .. mi ha solo detto che devo fare la brava perchè abbiamo due bimbi piccoli e non possiamo lasciarci




a tu devi fare la brava?
Cioè non ti ha fatto incazzare come risposta
poi perchè hai parlato con sua madre cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## Diletta (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> dopo quella telefonata due cosine le ho dette anche a lei.. poi un giorno lei ha iniziato a mandarmi messaggi dicendomi che era stato lui ad andare da lei ecc ecc e che era disposta a venire da me con lui davanti x farmi vedere chi avesse ragione e che comunque dovevo dire a lui di rassegnarsi !!!!! io le ho detto di finirla perchè altrimenti sarei andata direttamente da suo marito ed è finita li !!  ho detto a tutti e due che se vogliono fare la fuga d amore sono liberissimi di farlo... ma lui insiste che ama me ecc ecc .... dopo un po uno perde anche le forze x lottare



Non fare l'errore madornale di far venire il terzo incomodo a casa vostra!!
Lei deve essere il "nulla" e infatti non c'entra nulla con voi.

Ma a tuo marito non riesci a dargli nemmeno il beneficio del dubbio?
Mettilo alla prova, sotto osservazione.
Se, invece, sei convinta che lui menta dicendoti che ama te non c'è altro da fare che dargli il benservito.
Non credo che tu voglia essere la ruota di scorta.
Nessuno vuole esserlo.


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Delusa ma come puoi parlare con quella donna?
> Ma dove siamo?
> 
> Io al tuo posto non avrei degnato lei neppure di uno sguardo.


Lo so avrei dovuto evitarla ma non è stato semplice .. Forse ho fatto il suo gioco .. La cosa da non credere è che lei poco tempo fa mi ha scritto un messaggio chiamandomi x nome e chiedendomi se x caso ero stata io a chiamarla perché aveva ricevuto una chiamata anonima ma non aveva capito chi fosse .. Cose davvero da non credere .. Avrei voluto spaccarle la faccia


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Lo so avrei dovuto evitarla ma non è stato semplice .. Forse ho fatto il suo gioco .. La cosa da non credere è che lei poco tempo fa mi ha scritto un messaggio chiamandomi x nome e chiedendomi se x caso ero stata io a chiamarla perché aveva ricevuto una chiamata anonima ma non aveva capito chi fosse .. Cose davvero da non credere .. Avrei voluto spaccarle la faccia


Si hai fatto il suo gioco.
E immagina quanto si sarà sentita figa.


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non fare l'errore madornale di far venire il terzo incomodo a casa vostra!!
> Lei deve essere il "nulla" e infatti non c'entra nulla con voi.
> 
> Ma a tuo marito non riesci a dargli nemmeno il beneficio del dubbio?
> ...


No non voglio essere la sua ruota di scorta ... lui piange e dice che vuole stare con me ... Io lo amo e non è facile lasciarlo anche se continua a farmi davvero tanto male e ho il dubbio che nella sua testa ci sia lei... Gli ho proposto di andare x  un po dai suoi x stare un po lontani.. Non so se lo farà


----------



## delusa86 (15 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a tu devi fare la brava?
> Cioè non ti ha fatto incazzare come risposta
> poi perchè hai parlato con sua madre cosa ti aspettavi?


Si infatti le ho detto che io sono fin troppo brava e che se lui non vuole piu stare con me non puo obbligarlo nessuno ..... Poi alla fine mi sono pentita di averci parlato


----------



## delusa86 (16 Febbraio 2013)

da oggi andrà per un po di tempo dai suoi ... sento che per adesso sia la cosa piu giusta da fare .. credo che se quello che vuole è davvero quello che mi dice lo dimostrerà... e io già mi sento in colpa per aver tolto una famiglia unita ai miei bimbi cosi tanto piccolini ...ho come la sensazione che si farà subito consolare da quella poveretta.... ringrazio tutti x i consigli che mi avete dato ... buona giornata


----------



## Eretteo (16 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> da oggi andrà per un po di tempo dai suoi ... sento che per adesso sia la cosa piu giusta da fare .. credo che se quello che vuole è davvero quello che mi dice lo dimostrerà... e io già mi sento in colpa per aver tolto una famiglia unita ai miei bimbi cosi tanto piccolini
> In colpa tu?
> Ci mancherebbe pure....va bene desiderare una famiglia normale per i tuoi piccoli,ma non e' che puoi trangugiare merda finche' non avranno la patente come niente fosse....
> ...ho come la sensazione che si farà subito consolare da quella poveretta....
> ...


Buon fine settimana a te.


----------



## Diletta (16 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> da oggi andrà per un po di tempo dai suoi ... sento che per adesso sia la cosa piu giusta da fare .. credo che se quello che vuole è davvero quello che mi dice lo dimostrerà... e io già mi sento in colpa per aver tolto una famiglia unita ai miei bimbi cosi tanto piccolini ...*ho come la sensazione che si farà subito consolare da quella poveretta.*... ringrazio tutti x i consigli che mi avete dato ... buona giornata




Se hai questa sensazione è segno che ormai la stima che avevi per tuo marito è andata...
A questo punto, lascia andare anche lui.
Se davvero pensi questo di lui ti meriti molto ma molto di più.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## devastata (16 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> da oggi andrà per un po di tempo dai suoi ... sento che per adesso sia la cosa piu giusta da fare .. credo che se quello che vuole è davvero quello che mi dice lo dimostrerà... e io già mi sento in colpa per aver tolto una famiglia unita ai miei bimbi cosi tanto piccolini ...ho come la sensazione che si farà subito consolare da quella poveretta.... ringrazio tutti x i consigli che mi avete dato ... buona giornata



Cara delusa86, non sei tu ad aver tolto una famiglia ai tuoi bambini, è stato lui a metterla in secondo piano e se se n'è andato cosi in fretta, senza combattere per 'tenervi', non merita il tuo dolore ed i tuoi pensieri. All'inizio è dura, dalla tua hai la giovane età, cerca almeno di ottenere da lui il più possibile per tutelarti e tutelare i piccoli, fatti aiutare da qualcuno, non restare sola.  Non è detto che vada avanti la storia con l'altra, il giocattolino diventa molto meno interessante quando non è di nessuno.


----------



## bubu (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao Delusa, ricordo bene la tua storia e mi rattrista realmente leggerne i risvolti e soprattutto leggere che tuo marito continua ad umiliarti in questo modo.
Credo che la decisione di allontanarlo da casa sia la più giusta e non sentirti in colpa, tu ci hai provato e non avrai rimpianti.
un grande in bocca al lupo!!!!


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> dopo quella telefonata due cosine le ho dette anche a lei.. poi un giorno lei ha iniziato a mandarmi messaggi dicendomi che era stato lui ad andare da lei ecc ecc e che era disposta a venire da me con lui davanti x farmi vedere chi avesse ragione e che comunque dovevo dire a lui di rassegnarsi !!!!! *io le ho detto di finirla perchè altrimenti sarei andata direttamente da suo marito ed è finita li *!!  ho detto a tutti e due che se vogliono fare la fuga d amore sono liberissimi di farlo... ma lui insiste che ama me ecc ecc .... dopo un po uno perde anche le forze x lottare



Questo è l'errore principe! Tu hai avvisato lei di un possibile problema e lei ha evitato l'evoluzione.

Si va direttamente dal marito, con le prove provate del problema, e lo si mette educatamente al corrente, senza escandescenze...dopodichè, ognuno si gratta le sue, di rogne.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Questo è l'errore principe! Tu hai avvisato lei di un possibile problema e lei ha evitato l'evoluzione.
> 
> Si va direttamente dal marito, con le prove provate del problema, e lo si mette educatamente al corrente, senza escandescenze...dopodichè, ognuno si gratta le sue, di rogne.



Quindi, tu hai fatto a suo tempo così?
E dopo, che risvolti ha preso la cosa?


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> No non voglio essere la sua ruota di scorta ... lui piange e dice che vuole stare con me ... Io lo amo e non è facile lasciarlo anche se continua a farmi davvero tanto male e ho il dubbio che nella sua testa ci sia lei... *Gli ho proposto di andare x  un po dai suoi x stare un po lontani.*. Non so se lo farà


ok.
Senti un pò...
Gli hai _proposto?_
No scusa.
Gli hai proposto?
Proposto cosa?
Lo prendi per un orecchio, gli molli in mano una 24 ore con quattro stracci dentro,  lo spazzolino da denti e in modo PROPOSITIVO gli tiri un calcio in culo dicendogli.
Amico bello, vai al B&B qualche giorno che devo riordinare un pò le idee.
Lui protesta?
E tu in maniera sempre molto _propositiva_ gli tiri una testata e -Forse non hai capito. Segui il labiale. Posso anche coadiuvare con il linguaggio dei segni. Ok, attento ora. Scandisco anche le sillabe. Devi. Andartene. Qualche. Giorno. Ho bisogno. Di stare. Da. Sola. Riordinare. Le idee. Se. Non te ne vai. Faccio esplodere tanta di quella merda che non ti basta la muta da radiazioni.-


Capito il concetto?
Hai l'atteggiamento da perdente.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> da oggi andrà per un po di tempo dai suoi ... sento che per adesso sia la cosa piu giusta da fare .. credo che se quello che vuole è davvero quello che mi dice lo dimostrerà... e io già mi sento in colpa per aver tolto una famiglia unita ai miei bimbi cosi tanto piccolini ...ho come la sensazione che si farà subito consolare da quella poveretta.... ringrazio tutti x i consigli che mi avete dato ... buona giornata


quindi se ne è andato.
Ok. Quanto ho scritto prima però vale.
Alla luce sopra di questo post ancora di più.

Hai l'atteggiamento da perdente.
Ma perchè?


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Questo è l'errore principe! Tu hai avvisato lei di un possibile problema e lei ha evitato l'evoluzione.
> 
> *Si va direttamente dal marito, con le prove provate del problema, e lo si mette educatamente al corrente, senza escandescenze...dopodichè, ognuno si gratta le sue, di rogne.*



mannò...mica sempre.
Se fosse venuto da me il compagno della tipa che si faceva Mattia, non lo avrei nemmeno ascoltato e mi sarei incazzata (con lui) come una mina.

Io all'altro non ho detto niente. E infatti sapeva anche lui.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Senti un pò...
> Gli hai _proposto?_
> No scusa.
> ...



perfetto!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> da oggi andrà per un po di tempo dai suoi ... sento che per adesso sia la cosa piu giusta da fare .. credo che se quello che vuole è davvero quello che mi dice lo dimostrerà... e io già mi sento in colpa per aver tolto una famiglia unita ai miei bimbi cosi tanto piccolini ...*ho come la sensazione che si farà subito consolare da quella poveretta.*... ringrazio tutti x i consigli che mi avete dato ... buona giornata


Brava almeno lo hai allontanato ...primo passo importante.
il mio consiglio è di riappropriarti della tua dignità, comprendo che per il bene dei  tuoi figli ti sei imposta di perdonarlo già 2 volte e per 2 volte lui ha dimostrato di non esser sto grand'Uomo, se poi hai la sensazione che mentre tu ti maceri nel dispiacere lui esca con la tizia .. trova qualcuno che faccia da babysitter ai bimbi, mettiti in tiro e organizza una bella serata divertente tra amiche... solo amiche....tuo marito ed eventuali "avvoltoi" pronti ad approfittare di una donna sofferente li lascerei stand-by per un pò .... ciao e un in bocca al lupo per te ed i tuoi bimbi


----------



## delusa86 (27 Febbraio 2013)

uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ... 
noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?





grazie al cielo ho i miei due bimbi meravigliosi che mi danno un sacco di forza <3 <3


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ...
> noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?
> 
> 
> ...



anche se non sei sposata lui non può mandarti via di casa. I tuoi figli hanno diritto a vivere nella loro casa
Per quanto ti deve, rivolgiti a un avvocato, non è lui che può decidere


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ...
> noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cla87 (27 Febbraio 2013)

cara, non credere alle parole ma ai fatti. Uno che ti dice TI AMO e poi ti cornifica non ti ama, ti prende solo per culo. si diverte, fa come gli pare e tu ancora lì ad incazzarti, a chiedere spiegazioni e a sentire i suoi TI AMO. sii forte (difficilissimo in questi casi), cambia serratura di casa e mandalo a fanculo per un bel pò di tempo (secondo me come minimo un anno, se non di più). Goditi la vita, chiama un tuo ex (come suggerivano prima) e pensa ad essere felice. Affianco a te serve un Uomo con la U maiuscola. tu adesso hai accanto un ragazzino, anzi uno stronzo. Hai bisogno di uno stronzo? ne farai diversi di prima mattina al bagno.....non ti bastano?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche se non sei sposata lui non può mandarti via di casa. I tuoi figli hanno diritto a vivere nella loro casa
> Per quanto ti deve, *rivolgiti a un avvocato*, non è lui che può decidere


Quoto. I figli nati nel matrimonio o fuori hanno le stesse tutele. Ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ...
> noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?
> 
> 
> ...


quanto ti deve versare lo decide un giudice. Tu vai subito da un avvocato perchè lui si sta dimostrando un emerito stronzo. Uno che manda via da casa i suoi figli non merita lacrime, ma una jena del foro. Informati immediatamente.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ...
> noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?
> 
> 
> ...



Rivolgiti a qulcuno...

E non permettere più che ti dica cose che ti fanno star male...


----------



## Pleasure (27 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ...
> noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che il tuo lui abbia le ideucce  un po' confuse visto che ci sono i figli dovrà sottostare alle decisioni di giudice per i minori, intanto tu comincia ad informarti da un avvocato o cerca un'associazione per la tutela delle donne  nella rua zona ti sapranno indirizzare sia da un punto di vista legale che psicologico.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ...
> noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo con chi ti ha detto che hai l'atteggiamento da perdente.

Tipico di chi si è abituato a mangiare tanta, tanta, tanta cacca e a chinare il capo per paura, per dolcezza, per solitudine, tipico di chi si è sentito dire tante cose brutte per tanto tempo. Non so se è il tuo caso.
Cmq è dura uscire da quell'atteggiamento.
Che è quello che ti fa dubitare persino di te stessa, che ti fa dire "ma sarà stata colpa mia?" anche quando ti pestano un piede apposta.
Il tuo problema è ricordare che hai DIRITTO di essere incazzata.

Tu hai dei DIRITTI. Non sei una ospite. Ok?
E' vero che non essendo sposati le cose sono un pò diverse, ma hai dei DIRITTI SACROSANTI. E soprattutto legali, che se fossero sacrosanti e basta staremmo freschi.

La casa spetta ai tuoi figli, questo non ci piove. Non è che i figli pigliano e se ne vanno.
Nella casa starà il genitore che starà maggiormente coi figli. 
Vorrei dirti "sarai sicuramente tu", ma è meglio che ti fai seguire da un avvocato al più presto.
Perchè i perdenti (come me) si fanno sempre fregare.

La cifra che ti deve dare parimenti (cifra per il mantenimento dei figli, a te non spetta nulla, mi spiace) sarà o concordata da entrambi, o se non si arriva a un accordo, da un giudice.

Insomma... FATTI SEGUIRE.
E cerca un avvocato con la nomea aggressiva, perchè ne hai bisogno per controbilanciare...

In bocca al lupo... mi dispiace davvero, davvero tanto.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Per me NON deve cercare nessun avvocato, non subito e non lei.

Sono sanguisughe.

Deve parlare con il padre dei suoi figli e chiarire tutto.

Delusa86 dovrebbe sapere quanto guadagna il compagno ed il mantenimento dei figli è in proporzione al reddito di lui e di lei.

Riguardo alla casa certo che spetta alla madre ed ai figli, ma lui potrebbe pure venderla se è un bastardo o se è in difficoltà economiche.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per me NON deve cercare nessun avvocato, non subito e non lei.
> 
> Sono sanguisughe.
> 
> ...



Certo, gli avvocati costano.

Ma nulla vieta che lei consulti un avvocato E parli col compagno.

Da quello che ha scritto, lui ha già detto che magnanimamente lei può stare lì fino a che se ne va... mi spaventa questo atteggiamento. Specie se unito alla remissività di lei.

Io ci sono passata, e la mia passività e pazienza ha rovinato me e danneggiato mia figlia.


----------



## delusa86 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quanto ti deve versare lo decide un giudice. Tu vai subito da un avvocato perchè lui si sta dimostrando un emerito stronzo. Uno che manda via da casa i suoi figli non merita lacrime, ma una jena del foro. Informati immediatamente.




altro che stronzo .. i bambini li sta vedendo a dir tanto un ora al giorno perchè poi le altre ore in cui è libero non si sa dove le stia passando .... ieri l ho chiamato incazzata perchè in tutto il giorno non si è degnato di fare una chiamata ai bimbi .. e sa quanto loro soffrono della sua mancanza .... per non parlare di come si sta comportando con me .. fino a due settimane fa diceva che non poteva vivere senza di me che mi amava che non voleva andare via.... poi va via .. e sparisce cosi .. gli ho mandato un paio di volte un messaggio a cui non ha mai risposto ... non mi ha mai chiesto se fossi viva o morta ... nulla mi ha cancellata cosi .. dopo 11 anni di storia.. e parilamo di "un uomo " di 38 anni ... ma pazienza spero che questo dolore che ho dentro passi alla svelta !!!! ma lui non puo comportarsi cosi con i bambini mi fa schifo e lo odio per questo .. la piccolina non capisce ancora.. ma il maschietto ha 5 anni... come posso dirgli che papà non vivrà piu con noi ? x adesso sa che sta facendo sempre il turno di notte


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per me NON deve cercare nessun avvocato, non subito e non lei.
> 
> Sono sanguisughe.
> 
> ...


Ci sono avvocati che lavorano con associazioni, patronati e quant'altro. In ogni caso, se si pensa al costo dell'avvocato da una parte, e quello di un affitto mensile per i prossimi x anni dall'altra...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> altro che stronzo .. i bambini li sta vedendo a dir tanto un ora al giorno perchè poi le altre ore in cui è libero non si sa dove le stia passando .... ieri l ho chiamato incazzata perchè in tutto il giorno non si è degnato di fare una chiamata ai bimbi .. e sa quanto loro soffrono della sua mancanza .... per non parlare di come si sta comportando con me .. fino a due settimane fa diceva che non poteva vivere senza di me che mi amava che non voleva andare via.... poi va via .. e sparisce cosi .. gli ho mandato un paio di volte un messaggio a cui non ha mai risposto ... non mi ha mai chiesto se fossi viva o morta ... nulla mi ha cancellata cosi .. dopo 11 anni di storia.. e parilamo di "un uomo " di 38 anni ... ma pazienza spero che questo dolore che ho dentro passi alla svelta !!!! ma lui non puo comportarsi cosi con i bambini mi fa schifo e lo odio per questo .. la piccolina non capisce ancora.. ma il maschietto ha 5 anni... come posso dirgli che papà non vivrà piu con noi ? x adesso sa che sta facendo sempre il turno di notte


calma e sangue freddo. Capisco. Ma ora devi pensare a tutelare i tuoi figli. Chiedi subito un aiuto. Informati, ci sono associazioni, se non sai a chi rivolgerti puoi chiedere ad un patronato o meglio forse all'assistenza sociale se ci sono nella tua zona organizzazioni attive per tutelare chi si trova nei tuoi panni. Cerca di fare il punto economico adesso. Capisco che i problemi emotivi, il dolore che hai adesso occupino tutti i tuoi pensieri, ma trova la forza per fare un'analisi pratica della situazione: conti in comune, intestazione utenze ecc... e se sparisce dalla vita dei tuoi figli cerca di fare in modo che qualcuno possa testimoniarlo.


----------



## Gian (28 Febbraio 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> altro che stronzo .. i bambini li sta vedendo a dir tanto un ora al giorno perchè poi le altre ore in cui è libero non si sa dove le stia passando .... ieri l ho chiamato incazzata perchè in tutto il giorno non si è degnato di fare una chiamata ai bimbi .. e sa quanto loro soffrono della sua mancanza .... per non parlare di come si sta comportando con me .. fino a due settimane fa diceva che non poteva vivere senza di me che mi amava che non voleva andare via.... poi va via .. e sparisce cosi .. gli ho mandato un paio di volte un messaggio a cui non ha mai risposto ... non mi ha mai chiesto se fossi viva o morta ... nulla mi ha cancellata cosi .. dopo 11 anni di storia.. e parilamo di "un uomo " di 38 anni ... ma pazienza spero che questo dolore che ho dentro passi alla svelta !!!! ma lui non puo comportarsi cosi con i bambini mi fa schifo e lo odio per questo .. la piccolina non capisce ancora.. ma il maschietto ha 5 anni... come posso dirgli che papà non vivrà piu con noi ? x adesso sa che sta facendo sempre il turno di notte


puoi chiedere il gratuito patrocinio a spese dello Stato
se dimostri di avere un reddito al di sotto di una certa soglia.
Il consiglio di un legale mi sembra necessario, la tua è una situazione abbastanza grave. 
Non perdere tempo! Cerca i testimoni, anche fratelli o sorelle, o i tuoi genitori.


----------



## devastata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Che tristezza leggere che il marito di Delusa86 sparisce da un giorno all'altro dimenticandosi sia di lei che dei suoi figli.

Lo so che un avvocato potrebbe servirle, ma se può evitarne uno a pagamento è molto meglio, ripeto, sono sanguisughe.

Le avevo già consigliato un consultorio, anche se oggi bisogna essere attenti a tutto, non sappiamo neppure se lei lavora e se guadagna, quindi è importante non mettere a rischio l'affidamento dei figli.

Delusa86 dovrebbe parlare con i genitori di lui e se ci sono i suoi fratelli, sempre sia in buoni rapporti con loro.

I suoi figli sono i loro nipoti, si spera se ne preoccupino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che tristezza leggere che il marito di Delusa86 sparisce da un giorno all'altro dimenticandosi sia di lei che dei suoi figli.
> 
> Lo so che un avvocato potrebbe servirle, ma se può evitarne uno a pagamento è molto meglio, ripeto, sono sanguisughe.
> 
> ...


purtroppo ho visto cose...  lo so che l'avvocato costa, tanto. Ma ci sono persone oneste anche tra loro, bisogna cercarle. Intanto cercare un avvocato che faccia al caso suo richiede un po' di tempo, meglio che si attivi.


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La casa spetta ai tuoi figli, questo non ci piove. Non è che i figli pigliano e se ne vanno.
> Nella casa starà il genitore che starà maggiormente coi figli.
> Vorrei dirti "sarai sicuramente tu", ma è meglio che ti fai seguire da un avvocato al più presto.
> Perchè i perdenti (come me) si fanno sempre fregare.


Dipende Nausicaa, io ho un conoscente a cui è spettata la casa a prescindere della sua compagna e di suo figlio. Se una persona ha la sede della azienda in quella casa (lui aveva un garage enorme, più grande della casa in cui aveva il suo laboratorio e magazzino), la casa purtroppo essendo parte integrante del sostentamento famigliare spetta a lui.
Poi è un caso, ma non diamo regole definitive potrebbero essere fuorvianti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende Nausicaa, io ho un conoscente a cui è spettata la casa a prescindere della sua compagna e di suo figlio. Se una persona ha la sede della azienda in quella casa (lui aveva un garage enorme, più grande della casa in cui aveva il suo laboratorio e magazzino), la casa purtroppo essendo parte integrante del sostentamento famigliare spetta a lui.
> Poi è un caso, ma non diamo regole definitive potrebbero essere fuorvianti.


Bravo, la sapevo pure io questa cosa. Ecco perchè c'è bisogno di un legale.


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bravo, la sapevo pure io questa cosa. Ecco perchè c'è bisogno di un legale.


Bhe il tizio in questione però è stato un signore, si pagava pienamente il mutuo della sua casa, pagava gli alimenti e dava alla sua ex compagna e pagava quasi del tutto l'affitto della casa dove è andta lei. L'unica cosa che ha chiarito con lei che se lei avesse avuto una relazione stabile con un altro uomo e che questo fosse entrato in casa con suo figlio, lui avrebbe sempre mantenuto il figlio perchè figlio suo, ma pretendeva da tale persona il 50% dell'affitto di casa.
Patti chiari amicizia lunga.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe il tizio in questione però è stato un signore, si pagava pienamente il mutuo della sua casa, pagava gli alimenti e dava alla sua ex compagna e pagava quasi del tutto l'affitto della casa dove è andta lei. L'unica cosa che ha chiarito con lei che se lei avesse avuto una relazione stabile con un altro uomo e che questo fosse entrato in casa con suo figlio, lui avrebbe sempre mantenuto il figlio perchè figlio suo, ma pretendeva da tale persona il 50% dell'affitto di casa.
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga.


Mi pare assolutamente corretto ed ineccepibile.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> uffffff quanto è dura .... lui mi sta dando solo indifferenza .. credo che ormai la realtà sia questa .. non tornerà piu.. gli ho chiesto se si fosse schiarito un po le idee .. mi ha solo risposto che ormai le idee sono chiare .. vorrei non piangere non soffrire piu .. ma è difficile .. specialmente quando guardo i miei bimbi ...
> noi non siamo sposati e la casa è di sua proprietà... lui mi ha detto che possiamo stare qui fino a quando potrò affittarmi una casa ... e anche x i soldi che dovrà passarmi sarà lui a decidere quanto vorrà darmi o devo rivolgermi a qualcuno ?
> 
> 
> ...


ma scusa...lui si doveva chiarire le idee e adesso le ha chiare, vuole separarsi?o sei tu che non puoi più stare con lui..scusa ma non leggo tutto..


----------



## delusa86 (2 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma scusa...lui si doveva chiarire le idee e adesso le ha chiare, vuole separarsi?o sei tu che non puoi più stare con lui..scusa ma non leggo tutto..


Si mi ha detto che in questo periodo è stato meglio senza di me .. Molto probabilmente Xche non è piu innamorato di me... Mi ha detto di portargli tutti i suoi vestiti ... Io sono a pezzi... Soffro troppo x i miei bimbi ma anche x me


----------



## devastata (2 Marzo 2013)

Portargli?

Che muova il culo e venga a prenderseli, è il minimo, e poi cos'ha intenzione di fare verso i vostri figli?


----------



## delusa86 (3 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Portargli?
> 
> Che muova il culo e venga a prenderseli, è il minimo, e poi cos'ha intenzione di fare verso i vostri figli?



infatti gli ho detto di venire pure a prenderseli... adesso è con i bimbi e io sono a casa da sola .. sto male .. io lo amo .. non voglio che la mia famiglia non esista piu ... ma com è possibile che sia cosi convinto di non amarmi ?non poteva vivere senza me fino a 15 giorni fa ..... x i nostri bimbi ha detto che sarà sempre presente ....


----------



## SempreperilSole (3 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> Si mi ha detto che in questo periodo è stato meglio senza di me .. Molto probabilmente Xche non è piu innamorato di me... Mi ha detto di portargli tutti i suoi vestiti ... Io sono a pezzi... Soffro troppo x i miei bimbi ma anche x me


I vestiti li deve venire a prendere lui! Non so cosa si dice in questi momenti, non sono bravo con le parole... ma cerca di non farti troppo male soffrendo così tanto...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> infatti gli ho detto di venire pure a prenderseli... adesso è con i bimbi e io sono a casa da sola .. sto male .. io lo amo .. non voglio che la mia famiglia non esista piu ... ma com è possibile che sia cosi convinto di non amarmi ?non poteva vivere senza me fino a 15 giorni fa ..... x i nostri bimbi ha detto che sarà sempre presente ....


Io uno così non lo vorrei ma tu lo vuoi. Glielo hai detto chiaramente?


----------



## delusa86 (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io uno così non lo vorrei ma tu lo vuoi. Glielo hai detto chiaramente?



si vorrei poter riavere la mia famiglia unita .. ma lui è stato chiaro .. non mi ama piu


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si vorrei poter riavere la mia famiglia unita .. ma lui è stato chiaro .. non mi ama piu


Non ti ho chiesto cosa ha detto lui ma cosa hai detto tu. La confusione può essere anche sua.


----------



## delusa86 (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiesto cosa ha detto lui ma cosa hai detto tu. La confusione può essere anche sua.


scusa non avrò letto bene .... io gli ho chiesto come stava andando la riflessione.. che a me mancava.. che lo amavo ... che volevo che tornasse a casa da me


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> scusa non avrò letto bene .... io gli ho chiesto come stava andando la riflessione.. che a me mancava.. che lo amavo ... che volevo che tornasse a casa da me


Allora se è chiaro che lui sta scappando resta ferma tu e non rimpiangere chi scappa. Io sono convinta che il matrimonio e la famiglia non siano una storia romantica ma un percorso di scelte e responsabilità, chi non si assume le responsabilità sarebbe una jattura averlo a fianco.


----------



## delusa86 (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora se è chiaro che lui sta scappando resta ferma tu e non rimpiangere chi scappa. Io sono convinta che il matrimonio e la famiglia non siano una storia romantica ma un percorso di scelte e responsabilità, chi non si assume le responsabilità sarebbe una jattura averlo a fianco.




questa mattina è passato da casa a prendersi delle cose... abbiamo parlato un po .. niente immobile nella sua scelta ... ha saputo solo dirmi che gli dispiace e che x me ci sarà sempre ... che ridicolo x me ci sarà sempre .... ho un nervoso addosso ... sto male ... spero solo che tutto questo dolori passi alla svelta


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si vorrei poter riavere la mia famiglia unita .. ma lui è stato chiaro .. non mi ama piu


Coraggio ragazza. Un abbraccio forte forte.


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora se è chiaro che lui sta scappando resta ferma tu e non rimpiangere chi scappa.* Io sono convinta che il matrimonio e la famiglia non siano una storia romantica ma un percorso di scelte e responsabilità*, chi non si assume le responsabilità sarebbe una jattura averlo a fianco.




Concordo,
conoscevo un tizio (nessun riferimento :unhappy
che il matrimonio per lui è una sicurezza, responsabilità, un nucleo dove il cuore trova sempre una casa...
ma le emozioni, le "favole"
la passione sfrenata la cerca fuori... 
anche se con la moglie ha sempre un ottimo rapporto sia fuori che dentro il letto.

Questo per dire che preferiresti vivere un matrimonio "finto" o andare avanti e avere al tuo fianco un uomo che
ti desidera...che desidera TE.
Poi la scappatella può essere che in un percorso di vita insieme, possa arrivare...
(non è la stessa cosa se invece è un vizio...)
ma se nel tuo caso è arrivata e lui si è "innamorato" di un'altra...ed ha deciso di andarsene...
è inutile insistere...è stato chiaro..
o forse non è innamorato dell'altra ma ha capito che di te non lo è più e non riesce a continuare la sua vita al tuo fianco. Possiamo dire che è uno Str..zo, che è un immaturo, che non pensa ai figli, tutto quello che si potrebbe dire ad una persona che ha fatto una scelta di questo tipo..ma è stato chiaro.
Inutile cercare di capire perchè.
è evidente che non era sincero con se stesso quando ti ha detto 15 gg prima che senza te non poteva vivere..

Sarebbe un matrimonio "finto" continuare con una persona che non ti ama più..

mi dispiace molto...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Concordo,
> conoscevo un tizio (nessun riferimento :unhappy
> che il matrimonio per lui è una sicurezza, responsabilità, un nucleo dove il cuore trova sempre una casa...
> ma le emozioni, le "favole"
> ...


Non vedo molta responsabilità nel cercare romanticismo al di fuori del matrimonio ma scelta di comodo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> questa mattina è passato da casa a prendersi delle cose... abbiamo parlato un po .. niente immobile nella sua scelta ... ha saputo solo dirmi che gli dispiace e che x me ci sarà sempre ... che ridicolo x me ci sarà sempre .... ho un nervoso addosso ... sto male ... spero solo che tutto questo dolori passi alla svelta


Capisco lo strazio. Fra un po' di tempo penserai a questo momento con rabbia per avergli dedicato del rimpianto. Per te non ci sarà: verrà assorbito dalla nuova relazione.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo molta responsabilità nel cercare romanticismo al di fuori del matrimonio ma scelta di comodo.


Chiediamoci come mai però
il mortimonio
sia detto
la tomba dell'amore!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiediamoci come mai però
> il mortimonio
> sia detto
> la tomba dell'amore!


mortimonio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> questa mattina è passato da casa a prendersi delle cose... abbiamo parlato un po .. niente immobile nella sua scelta ... ha saputo solo dirmi che gli dispiace e che x me ci sarà sempre ... che ridicolo x me ci sarà sempre .... ho un nervoso addosso ... sto male ... spero solo che tutto questo dolori passi alla svelta


hai vinto un eterno debitore. ora non sai cosa fartene, ma più in là scoprirai (forse) quanto è utile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiediamoci come mai però
> il mortimonio
> sia detto
> la tomba dell'amore!


Infatti è la tomba dell'amore romantico che si nutre di fantasia e incertezza.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è la tomba dell'amore romantico che si nutre di fantasia e incertezza.



Allora qualo è l'amore non romantico?
Hai mai letto il mio 3d sull'amore pratico nel matrimonio?

Perchè si abiura alla causa
quando la sorte è cattiva?


----------



## celafarò (4 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente vero: reagisci, prendi questa rompicazzo a calci (metaforicamente) e riprenditi tuo marito, se lo vuoi. Non lasciarti andare, lotta


Non capisco il dover lottare per qualcuno che,nel caso in cui lei abbia visto bene,non fa nulla per salvare il matrimonio.Che senso ha tenersi un uomo che mostra di non volerti continuando la sua relazione seppur scoperto.Esiste anche il rispetto per se stessi!!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora qualo è l'amore non romantico?
> Hai mai letto il mio 3d sull'amore pratico nel matrimonio?
> 
> Perchè si abiura alla causa
> quando la sorte è cattiva?


L'amore non romantico è quello che si nutre di realtà e comprensione. Leggerò.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amore non romantico è quello che si nutre di realtà e comprensione. Leggerò.


Ma capisci che dobbiamo intenderci che cosa sia la realtà.
E su che cosa sia la comprensione.
Ma capisco che ognuno si senta molto sicuro dentro il suo 4 muro di certezze.

E vada avanti come un rinoceronte.

Perchè sa che se si ferma un nano secondo

a valutare

se effettivamente ha compiuto scelte giuste

potrebbe volgere lo sguardo al rimpianto

e rimanere folgorato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci che dobbiamo intenderci che cosa sia la realtà.
> E su che cosa sia la comprensione.
> Ma capisco che ognuno si senta molto sicuro dentro il suo 4 muro di certezze.
> 
> ...


Parli per te?


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non capisco il dover lottare per qualcuno che,nel caso in cui lei abbia visto bene,non fa nulla per salvare il matrimonio.Che senso ha tenersi un uomo che mostra di non volerti continuando la sua relazione seppur scoperto.Esiste anche il rispetto per se stessi!!!



Il problema è che Delusa86 è giovanissima ed ha due figli e non è neppure sposata, quindi non è una situazione facile da affrontare, anzi, mi vengono i brividi per lei.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parli per te?


No sto parlando in generale.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il problema è che Delusa86 è giovanissima ed ha tre figli e non è neppure sposata, quindi non è una situazione facile da affrontare, anzi, mi vengono i brividi per lei.


Si.
:up::up::up:


----------



## celafarò (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il problema è che Delusa86 è giovanissima ed ha due figli e non è neppure sposata, quindi non è una situazione facile da affrontare, anzi, mi vengono i brividi per lei.


Ho letto la storia e me ne dispiaccio.
Anche se il mio aiuto è minimo,posso esporti la questione legale.Nella fattispecie voi costituite una famiglia di fatto.Già in passato, lo status dei figli naturali era equiparato a quello dei figli legittimi (ossia nati all'interno del matrimanio).Con la recente legge 219/12 c'è stata una svolta storica riconoscendo pari diritti ai figli nati da coppie non coniugate.In caso di separazione, l’assegnazione della casa spetta ai figli e al genitore cui sono affidati.La legge prevede la trascrizione del provvedimento di assegnazione che diventa opponibile a terzi,questo consente di tutelarsi per eventuali alienazioni.Spetta,inoltre, un assegno di mantenimento per i figli.
Oggi,però, l'orientamento giurisprudenziale è  l’affidamento condiviso.La legge prevede che il giudice debba valutare prioritariamente la possibilita` che i figli restino affidati a entrambi i genitori e, in caso affermativo, regola tempi e modi della permanenza dei figli presso ciascun genitore, senza dover identificare, quantomeno normativamente, un genitore con cui il figlio abiti prevalentemente.Alcune  recenti pronunce prevedono che siano i genitori ad alternarsi periodicamente nella casa dove i figli abitano stabilmente.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ho letto la storia e me ne dispiaccio.
> Anche se il mio aiuto è minimo,posso esporti la questione legale.Nella fattispecie voi costituite una famiglia di fatto.Già in passato, lo status dei figli naturali era equiparato a quello dei figli legittimi (ossia nati all'interno del matrimanio).Con la recente legge 219/12 c'è stata una svolta storica riconoscendo pari diritti ai figli nati da coppie non coniugate.In caso di separazione, l’assegnazione della casa spetta ai figli e al genitore cui sono affidati.La legge prevede la trascrizione del provvedimento di assegnazione che diventa opponibile a terzi,questo consente di tutelarsi per eventuali alienazioni.Spetta,inoltre, un assegno di mantenimento per i figli.
> Oggi,però, l'orientamento giurisprudenziale è  l’affidamento condiviso.La legge prevede che il giudice debba valutare prioritariamente la possibilita` che i figli restino affidati a entrambi i genitori e, in caso affermativo, regola tempi e modi della permanenza dei figli presso ciascun genitore, senza dover identificare, quantomeno normativamente, un genitore con cui il figlio abiti prevalentemente.Alcune  recenti pronunce prevedono che siano i genitori ad alternarsi periodicamente nella casa dove i figli abitano stabilmente.


Mi pare di capire che la legge tenti di tutelare e agevolare i figli, magari a scapito dei genitori.

Ma da tutto quel che ho letto
a me sembrerà sempre falso e assurdo qualcosa che vada in un senso con l'antidoto dentro.

Cioè dato che si hanno dei figli.
Si è una famiglia.
Ossia doveri e responsabilità.

COme si può pensare che le persone siano seriamente motivate
a sacrificarsi
pur di mantenere unita una famiglia

quando sanno
che c'è la possibilità di defilarsi in qualche modo?

Alle mie orecchie suona così:
E' vero che quando entri in fabbrica devi timbrare il cartellino,
ma ricordati che puoi sempre uscire per andare al bar e nessuno ti dice niente.

Ma se ci pensiamo che razza di separazione è se io mi devo alternare con il coniuge nel vivere sotto un certo tetto?

A sto punto io dico
I bambini che puntano i piedi
e ricattano i loro genitori
circa le loro scellerate scelte

casso fanno ben.

Se ci pensiamo bene
i figli possono fare benissimo come Grillo con Bersani e Berlusca eh?


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ho letto la storia e me ne dispiaccio.
> Anche se il mio aiuto è minimo,posso esporti la questione legale.Nella fattispecie voi costituite una famiglia di fatto.Già in passato, lo status dei figli naturali era equiparato a quello dei figli legittimi (ossia nati all'interno del matrimanio).Con la recente legge 219/12 c'è stata una svolta storica riconoscendo pari diritti ai figli nati da coppie non coniugate.In caso di separazione, l’assegnazione della casa spetta ai figli e al genitore cui sono affidati.La legge prevede la trascrizione del provvedimento di assegnazione che diventa opponibile a terzi,questo consente di tutelarsi per eventuali alienazioni.Spetta,inoltre, un assegno di mantenimento per i figli.
> Oggi,però, l'orientamento giurisprudenziale è  l’affidamento condiviso.La legge prevede che il giudice debba valutare prioritariamente la possibilita` che i figli restino affidati a entrambi i genitori e, in caso affermativo, regola tempi e modi della permanenza dei figli presso ciascun genitore, senza dover identificare, quantomeno normativamente, un genitore con cui il figlio abiti prevalentemente.Alcune  recenti pronunce prevedono che siano i genitori ad alternarsi periodicamente nella casa dove i figli abitano stabilmente.



Sicuramente i figli hanno oggi tutti gli stessi diritti anche se nati fuori dal matrimonio, alternarsi nella casa sarebbe peggio per Delusa86, significa avere a disposizione un altra casa in cui vivere nei giorni no, io mi riferivo al fatto che essere lasciate è già doloroso, se poi ti trovi a 27 anni sola e con due bambini da crescere, beh, non la invidio proprio. In questo senso ringrazio il destino che mi ha fatto scoprire il tradimento di mio marito a 60anni. Temo a questo punto sia stato infedele anche prima, non avendolo mai sospettato le mie figlie sono diventate grandi con entrambi i genitori e lui se ne è occupato, almeno quando c'era.


----------



## delusa86 (11 Marzo 2013)

buongiorno a tutti ....

dopo aver messo da parte x un po i nostri bimbi ... adesso sembra aver capito che loro stanno soffrendo x la sua assenza ed è molto piu presente .. almeno questo ... abbiamo avuto occasione di parlare ancora di noi due ... vorrebbe tornare qui .. ad oggi sente che l amore che prova x me è davvero poco .. ma secondo la sua testa se torna e riavremo la nostra felicità tornerà ad amarmi .... ma io non ci credo a questa cosa ... o ami o non ami .... ho saputo che è andato ancora a parlare con quella x raccontarle i caxxi nostri .... ma cos ha nel cervello ?? è una cosa normale? no xchè se sono io che sbaglio ditemelo


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti ....
> 
> dopo aver messo da parte x un po i nostri bimbi ... adesso sembra aver capito che loro stanno soffrendo x la sua assenza ed è molto piu presente .. almeno questo ... abbiamo avuto occasione di parlare ancora di noi due ... vorrebbe tornare qui .. ad oggi sente che l amore che prova x me è davvero poco .. ma secondo la sua testa se torna e riavremo la nostra felicità tornerà ad amarmi .... ma io non ci credo a questa cosa ... o ami o non ami .... ho saputo che è andato ancora a parlare con quella x raccontarle i caxxi nostri .... ma cos ha nel cervello ?? è una cosa normale? no xchè se sono io che sbaglio ditemelo



Dipende cosa intendi per "normale".... non è certo normale per uno che vuole recuperare davvero il rapporto.

Delusa... ti vedo incerta, remissiva, un pò succube... temo per te che tu ti faccia fregare.

Te la sentiresti di farlo tornare senza aspettarti nulla più di un collega di famiglia?
Ce la faresti a vivere assieme al padre dei tuoi figli con la certezza che va da quell'altra e chissà pure con altre?
Potresti mai essere serena una volta messo via che l'amore è finito?


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti ....
> 
> dopo aver messo da parte x un po i nostri bimbi ... adesso sembra aver capito che loro stanno soffrendo x la sua assenza ed è molto piu presente .. almeno questo ... abbiamo avuto occasione di parlare ancora di noi due ... vorrebbe tornare qui .. ad oggi sente che l amore che prova x me è davvero poco .. ma secondo la sua testa se torna e riavremo la nostra felicità tornerà ad amarmi .... ma io non ci credo a questa cosa ... o ami o non ami .... ho saputo che è andato ancora a parlare con quella x raccontarle i caxxi nostri .... ma cos ha nel cervello ?? è una cosa normale? no xchè se sono io che sbaglio ditemelo



Devi scegliere il male minore per te, se farlo tornare ti può aiutare provaci, e cancella l'altra dalla tua mente.

Intanto fai crescere i tuoi bambini nel miglior modo possibile.


----------



## delusa86 (21 Marzo 2013)

mi sembra un incubo ve lo giuro .... da dieci giorni a questa parte era tornato a casa xche diceva di aver capito di amarmi di non poter vivere lontano da me ... io innamorata e sopratutto x il bene dei miei bimbi cosi piccolini gli ho creduto ... una settimana  da favola poi una mattina si sveglia e mi dice che vuole metttermi davanti alla vera realtá ... che ha capito che veramente non puo fare a meno di me ma che cmq in quel mese in cui non era a casa si è visto ancora con lei senza farci nulla xche non ci riusciva .. pensava a me ... salta fuori lei e praticamente tra periodi si e periodi no la loro storia non è mai finita ... aveva anche un altro telefono e fino alla sera prima di tornare a casa ha passato la notte con lei ... e x fortuna che non era andato a letto con lei .... lei è venuta a raccontarmi tutto x filo e x segno e lui non ha negato ... parlavano pure di convivenza ... ma quando ha capito che caratterialmente era peggio di me .. che gia gli faceva le menate xche veniva dai bimbi e c ero anche io ha capito che non ne valeva la pena ... che non era innamorato di lei ma della situazione che lo faceva evadere dai problemi con me .... sembra una barzelletta ma non lo è ... io mi sento a pezzi xche ci stavo credendo ancora a noi due .... posso ammettere di aver sbagliato ..di aver tenuto il suo tradimento sempre in mezzo senza ricostruire seriamente il nostro rapporto ... ma non è una giustificazione .... lui piange dice che ha capito adesso come non mai quello che vuole .. ma io non posso piu stare con lui .. l ho rispedito dai suoi .. ma sto di merda.. sin da piccola ho avuto una vita di merda .. e x i miei figli volevo una famiglia da favola ... sono con lui da quando avevo 16 anni anche se lui ha 11 anni in piu di me ... mi ha pregato fino a ieri di stare con lui ... e su questo mi sento debole ... non dormo e non mangio da due giorni .... ne usciró vero? ??


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,
si, ne uscirei 

non hai colpe! non è per un errore tuo!

lui si è comportato molto male nei tuoi confronti ... veramente male. 
ho come l'impressione, che ha scelto alla fine te, più che altro, perché l'altra rompeva di più.
(sicuramente ti vuole bene ... ma non abbastanza, secondo me). 

tieni presente la sua insensibilità ... per mesi!
quando viene, a chiedere se ritorni. 
o poni una condizione, se noti, che stai cedendo ... 
del tipo, che si vada a chiarire bene le idee presso una psicologa. 

perché, lui è evaso, perché cerano dei problemi tra voi ...
adesso oltre a superare il tradimento, queste umiliazioni ... ti toccherà pure vedere cosa per lui non andava. 
non è poco!

ti mando tanta forza!!!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> mi sembra un incubo ve lo giuro .... da dieci giorni a questa parte era tornato a casa xche diceva di aver capito di amarmi di non poter vivere lontano da me ... io innamorata e sopratutto x il bene dei miei bimbi cosi piccolini gli ho creduto ... una settimana da favola poi una mattina si sveglia e mi dice che vuole metttermi davanti alla vera realtá ... che ha capito che veramente non puo fare a meno di me ma che cmq in quel mese in cui non era a casa si è visto ancora con lei senza farci nulla xche non ci riusciva .. pensava a me ... salta fuori lei e praticamente tra periodi si e periodi no la loro storia non è mai finita ... aveva anche un altro telefono e fino alla sera prima di tornare a casa ha passato la notte con lei ... e x fortuna che non era andato a letto con lei .... lei è venuta a raccontarmi tutto x filo e x segno e lui non ha negato ... parlavano pure di convivenza ... ma quando ha capito che caratterialmente era peggio di me .. che gia gli faceva le menate xche veniva dai bimbi e c ero anche io ha capito che non ne valeva la pena ... che non era innamorato di lei ma della situazione che lo faceva evadere dai problemi con me .... sembra una barzelletta ma non lo è ... io mi sento a pezzi xche ci stavo credendo ancora a noi due .... posso ammettere di aver sbagliato ..di aver tenuto il suo tradimento sempre in mezzo senza ricostruire seriamente il nostro rapporto ... ma non è una giustificazione .... lui piange dice che ha capito adesso come non mai quello che vuole .. ma io non posso piu stare con lui .. l ho rispedito dai suoi .. ma sto di merda.. sin da piccola ho avuto una vita di merda .. e x i miei figli volevo una famiglia da favola ... sono con lui da quando avevo 16 anni anche se lui ha 11 anni in piu di me ... mi ha pregato fino a ieri di stare con lui ... e su questo mi sento debole ... non dormo e non mangio da due giorni .... ne usciró vero? ??


I problemi ci sono sempre, purtroppo. E se un domani ne aveste un altro... un periodo di crisi... saresti serena? Avresti fiducia?


----------



## delusa86 (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I problemi ci sono sempre, purtroppo. E se un domani ne aveste un altro... un periodo di crisi... saresti serena? Avresti fiducia?


non credo che potrei essere ancora serena con lui ... ora lui è disperato ... ma anche io lo sono .. ha dovuto provare a stare seriamente con lei x capire che amava me ma come puo pensare di essere credibile? ?come potrei ricominciare con lui? non me la sento anche se ci stavo credendo ancora fino a qualche giorno fa .. mentre mi pregava di tornare xche mi amava passava le nottate con lei e le diceva che l amava che non poteva vivere senza di lei ecc .. e adesso è ancora qui a dirmi che vuole me ... questo mi sta realmente facendo vivere malissimo


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiediti solo se puoi vivere senza di lui e accudendo da sola due figli.  Se si, lascialo.

Pensa però che non sei sposata ed alle conseguenze economiche. Non hai mai scritto se sei indipendente.

Oppure puoi sposarlo e poi decidere.


----------



## delusa86 (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Chiediti solo se puoi vivere senza di lui e accudendo da sola due figli.  Se si, lascialo.
> 
> Pensa però che non sei sposata ed alle conseguenze economiche. Non hai mai scritto se sei indipendente.
> 
> Oppure puoi sposarlo e poi decidere.


io non lavoro ma spero il prima possibile di trovarne uno ... 
la casa è di sua proprietà.. non è una delle migliori situazione ... ho saputo anche che avevano deciso di andare a convivere poi tutto saltato xche lui ha capito di amare me poverino .... 
o forse è tornato indietro x una questione economica? devo pensare anche questo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> io non lavoro ma spero il prima possibile di trovarne uno ...
> la casa è di sua proprietà.. non è una delle migliori situazione ... ho saputo anche che avevano deciso di andare a convivere poi tutto saltato xche lui ha capito di amare me poverino ....
> o forse è tornato indietro x una questione economica? devo pensare anche questo


Molti traditori sono confusi. Questo non piace né alla tradita né all'amante. Ma succede. Tu soffri. E' naturale. Se dipendesse solo da te, cosa vorresti?


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> io non lavoro ma spero il prima possibile di trovarne uno ...
> la casa è di sua proprietà.. non è una delle migliori situazione ... ho saputo anche che avevano deciso di andare a convivere poi tutto saltato xche lui ha capito di amare me poverino ....
> o forse è tornato indietro x una questione economica? devo pensare anche questo



Se non lavori, come pensi di riuscire a vivere da sola e con 2 bambini?

Trovare lavoro oggi è  come vincere al lotto. Te lo auguro ma la tua situazione mi sembra  drammatica, fossi al tuo posto lo sposerei, al momento mi sembra l'unica cosa logica per tutelarti.

Inoltre fino a pochi giorni fa lo volevi, ti piace, ci sono casi in cui molti stanno insieme e nemmeno si piacciono.

Pensa prima a te ed ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

*Cara delusa*

questa merda di uomo che hai sposato è un buon padre? Se sì, tienilo in casa e semplicemente smetti di dargliela. Vedrai che cambia. Intanto, guardati intorno e continua a fare la mamma.


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> io non lavoro ma spero il prima possibile di trovarne uno ...
> la casa è di sua proprietà.. non è una delle migliori situazione ... ho saputo anche che avevano deciso di andare a convivere poi tutto saltato xche lui ha capito di amare me poverino ....
> o forse è tornato indietro x una questione economica? devo pensare anche questo



Si, devi pensare anche a questo e non sarebbe l'unico, soprattutto devi pensare a te ed ai FIGLI.

Sposalo.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao 

non essendo sposata, la situazione è ben diversa.

certo sei ferita, delusa, incerta ecc.
ma oltre ai sentimenti, c'è la vita di tutti i giorno con due bambini. 
non è facile ... ma, se puoi, sposalo ... veramente. 
poi il resto verrà da se ... e se funziona meglio.

ora è la mamma con due bimbi, che hanno priorità.

sienne


----------



## delusa86 (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se non lavori, come pensi di riuscire a vivere da sola e con 2 bambini?
> 
> Trovare lavoro oggi è  come vincere al lotto. Te lo auguro ma la tua situazione mi sembra  drammatica, fossi al tuo posto lo sposerei, al momento mi sembra l'unica cosa logica per tutelarti.
> 
> ...


gia questo è un grandissimo problema .. non avendo io nessuna entrata x adesso dovrebbe pensare a tutto lui .. poi quando e spero il prima possibile di trovare qualcosa .. decideremo quanto dovrá darmi ... 
si lo volevo e i miei sentimenti non sono cambiati io lo amo ma dopo tutto quello che è saltato fuori io dove lo trovo il coraggio x stare ancora con lui? che futuro potrei avere?


----------



## delusa86 (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> questa merda di uomo che hai sposato è un buon padre? Se sì, tienilo in casa e semplicemente smetti di dargliela. Vedrai che cambia. Intanto, guardati intorno e continua a fare la mamma.


a parte essersi comportato male nell ultimo periodo non essendo presente con i bimbi .. x il resto è sempre stato un papá fantastico


----------



## delusa86 (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non essendo sposata, la situazione è ben diversa.
> 
> ...


si i miei bimbi hanno la priorità su tutto e x loro gli direi torna domani cosi i nostri bimbi non sofriranno .. ma è tutto cosi complicato


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> si i miei bimbi hanno la priorità su tutto e x loro gli direi torna domani cosi i nostri bimbi non sofriranno .. ma è tutto cosi complicato


Ciao cara,

lo so, è molto complicato. ma non sei sola.

mi trovavo in una simile situazione, per quanto riguarda sola (non sposata), con una bimba e molto ammalata. 
avevamo preso la decisione di riprovarci e ci siamo sposati. ma avevo posto la condizione, che mi serviva 
del tempo ... e stavamo assieme ma come separati in casa, nel senso, tutto è rimasto uguale, solo che lui
dormiva in un altra stanza. 
boh, la storia è lunga ... ma con un liete fine ... 

ora non so ... ci sono tanti modi, per riprovare. 
rifletti, cosa ti serve esattamente. e lui cosa è disposto / pronto a dare ... 
dovreste parlare ... molto ... non basta dire, ti amo, mi manchi ecc. 
lui che idee ha ... come vuole proseguire, rimediare, lavorare su di voi ... 

cioè, lui, esattamente, che proposte ti ha fatto.

sienne


----------



## delusa86 (22 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> lo so, è molto complicato. ma non sei sola.
> 
> ...



buongiorno cara.. simile situazione anche te? ma come ci si puo riprendere? non riesco nemmeno piu a dormire ... stanotte ho sognato loro due mi sono svegliata e non faccio altro che pensare a tutto quello che ha fatto ... mentre mi mandava messaggi ti prego riproviamoci ti amo passava la notte a dormire con lei ..mi viene il vomito al pensiero che sono stata a letto ancora con lui... ma come ha potuto dopo che ha visto quanto sono stata male in un anno e mezzo x colpa di quello che aveva fatto ... mi ha scritto se puo passare da casa cosi stiamo un po insieme ... io non voglio nepppue vederlo .. ha avuto anche il coraggio di dirmi che spera che il prima possibile io torneró a sorridere con lui


----------



## Eliade (22 Marzo 2013)

Allora scusate. Io al momento ti dico che non devi fare nulla.
Lui che se ne stia un po' da genitori, che tu hai bisogno di riprenderti.
Se proprio non vuoi chiudere con lui, almeno digli di darti tempo, che ti dimostri seriamente, e non arrendendosi alle prime difficoltà, se vuole stare con te.
Ciò significa che deve strisciare (se fosse necessario) per riconquistarti, con calma. Che venga tutti i giorni a chiederti come stai: oggi, domani, poi ancora e ancora. Magari per l'estate gli fai sentire l'odore di un bacio...giusto _per_.

Ma non è che lo devi pregare, devi metterlo di fronte ad un aùt aùt, o così, oppure può anche andare a convivere con lei.
Sei troppo remissiva e troppo docile, se proprio vuoi un merdina del genere (e permettimi, per me lo è), lo devi prendere per le palle e trascinarlo dove, dome e quando dici tu.


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> buongiorno cara.. simile situazione anche te? ma come ci si puo riprendere? non riesco nemmeno piu a dormire ... stanotte ho sognato loro due mi sono svegliata e non faccio altro che pensare a tutto quello che ha fatto ... mentre mi mandava messaggi ti prego riproviamoci ti amo passava la notte a dormire con lei ..mi viene il vomito al pensiero che sono stata a letto ancora con lui... ma come ha potuto dopo che ha visto quanto sono stata male in un anno e mezzo x colpa di quello che aveva fatto ... mi ha scritto se puo passare da casa cosi stiamo un po insieme ... io non voglio nepppue vederlo .. ha avuto anche il coraggio di dirmi che spera che il prima possibile io torneró a sorridere con lui



Ciao cara 

uguale, nel senso, non ero sposata e con figlia. 

I tradimenti con storie parallele sono proprio brutti, ma anche quelli seriali sono brutti, ma di un altro tipo. 

Sono arrivata ad affrontare il tutto, per lo più con il ragionamento, perché i sentimenti schiattano da un 
estremo all'altro in tutte le direzioni. non sono molto d'aiuto. poi mettici l'orgoglio ferito, poi continui a pensare
e alla fine potresti pure arrivare a pensare, che hai sbagliato tu.

non porti delle domande, che non puoi rispondere. fanno solo molto male.
chiedi certe cose a lui. è lui, che dovrebbe fare tanto lavoro con se stesso ... e dimostrare con i fatti ...

ma lo conosci tu, io parlo per te ... non farti male!!!!


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora scusate. Io al momento ti dico che non devi fare nulla.
> Lui che se ne stia un po' da genitori, che tu hai bisogno di riprenderti.
> Se proprio non vuoi chiudere con lui, almeno digli di darti tempo, che ti dimostri seriamente, e non arrendendosi alle prime difficoltà, se vuole stare con te.
> Ciò significa che deve strisciare (se fosse necessario) per riconquistarti, con calma. Che venga tutti i giorni a chiederti come stai: oggi, domani, poi ancora e ancora. Magari per l'estate gli fai sentire l'odore di un bacio...giusto _per_.
> ...


Ciao 

concordo in parte.

cioè, lui gli deve delle risposte e lui deve elaborare ciò che ha fatto. 

in questo sono stata molto dura, nel senso, che dopo un lungo ragionamento con me stessa, 
ero arrivata a dire: 

ma io che diamine centro con il fatto, che lui non ha saputo affrontare una situazione e ha cercato altrove?

Cioè, io che centro con la sua incapacità? 
Ma perché devo attraversare io le pene dell'inferno?

Ho sofferto per i fatti miei, tanto non c'è molto da dire ... fa male. 
Ma volevo fatti ... fatti ... fatti e fatti. 

Lui per molt tempo è stato male con se stesso. Era anche arrivato a dire, che lui sarebbe stato 
distrutto se lo avessi fatto io. ecc. ecc. 

È stata una lunga strada ... ma ne è valsa la pena. 

Mi raccomando, non farti del male, con delle domande che non puoi rispondere tu. 

sienne


----------



## delusa86 (22 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> 
> uguale, nel senso, non ero sposata e con figlia.
> 
> ...


infatti x un attimo stavo pensando che se magari mi sarei impegnata di piu nel recuperare la nostra storia lui non sarebbe arrivato a tanto ... lui dice che dimostrerá con tutte le sue forze che la sua vita la vuole con me ... io piango xchè lo odio x tutto quello che mi ha fatto .. ma xchè nel mio cervello riesco a vedere che magari tra qualche mese tutto potrá tornare a funzionare? alla fine è chiaro che di me non è innamorato ... ho una confusione sto di un male .... spero il prima possibile di uscirne ...


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> infatti x un attimo stavo pensando che se magari mi sarei impegnata di piu nel recuperare la nostra storia lui non sarebbe arrivato a tanto ... lui dice che dimostrerá con tutte le sue forze che la sua vita la vuole con me ... io piango xchè lo odio x tutto quello che mi ha fatto .. ma xchè nel mio cervello riesco a vedere che magari tra qualche mese tutto potrá tornare a funzionare? alla fine è chiaro che di me non è innamorato ... ho una confusione sto di un male .... spero il prima possibile di uscirne ...


Ciao, :smile:

sai, qualcosa lo ha portato su questa via parallela. 
probabilmente una sua incapacità di affrontare ... un suo non sapere comunicare ecc. 

ed è molto probabile, che con te, il tutto, non centra proprio nulla!!! 

prova a separare le due cose per il momento. 

cioè, tu da una parte ... che con questa storia del tradimento non centri nulla. perché non sei stata tu a tradire. 

lui dall'altra, che ora, si è reso conto cosa vuole ed è pronto ad affrontare quelle sue mancanze. 

se lo vuole fare, allora che lo dimostri. 
ci sarebbero tanti modi ... tanti ... ma è lui non te!

non chiederti troppo per il momento!
abbracciati forte forte ... ed è importante ora, che tu ti voglia un bene dell'anima!
sei bella, sei donna in tutti gli effetti! ci vuole di più, per graffiarti!

prendi un bagno ... curati ... anche se mancano le forze. 

ne uscirai! e come se ne uscirai ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> a parte essersi comportato male nell ultimo periodo non essendo presente con i bimbi .. x il resto è sempre stato un papá fantastico



Non è poco credimi.

SPOSALO, e te lo dice una che se potesse, abolirebbe il matrimonio e lo sconsiglia vivamente alle figlie, ma nel tuo caso ti devi tutelare.

E' innamorato?  Che lo dimostri sposandoti.

Tu lo ami?

Dimentica il suo comportamento e verifica che righi dritto d'ora in avanti.

Se poi sarà destino vi separerete, ma almeno avrai dei diritti, soprattutto a restare nella casa.

Anche perchè, avendo due figli,  hai già un legame a vita con lui.


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è poco credimi.
> 
> SPOSALO, e te lo dice una che se potesse, abolirebbe il matrimonio e lo sconsiglia vivamente alle figlie, ma nel tuo caso ti devi tutelare.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

infatti, così ha fatto il mio compagno. 

non mi ha solo sposata, ma diviso tutti i suoi beni. 

ci è arrivato lui, tramite il parlare ... si è messo nella mia posizione ... 

ed è diventato bianco come un lenzuolo ... ha capito, che c'è anche una responsabilità morale, 
quando ci sono dei figli. 

bisogna parlare, è dire chiaramente che ci vogliono delle sicurezze (se il compagno non ci arriva).
parlare tranquillamente ... 

mi viene solo da dire ... toi toi toi !!!!

sienne


----------



## delusa86 (23 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è poco credimi.
> 
> SPOSALO, e te lo dice una che se potesse, abolirebbe il matrimonio e lo sconsiglia vivamente alle figlie, ma nel tuo caso ti devi tutelare.
> 
> ...




non mi passa nemmeno x un secondo l idea di sposarmi con lui .... non avrebbe senso adesso .. dice che con quella ha chiuso e che lotterà x noi due x la nostr famiglia ... x adesso quello che sta facendo è qualche telefonata e qualche messaggio x chiedermi come sto e scusa x quello che mi ha fatto ... forse l amore che provo x lui è davvero grande ... sarei disposta a sacrificare la mia vita x far crescere i miei figli con il padre presente in casa .... ma quello che mi ha fatto è davvero imperdonabile


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> non mi passa nemmeno x un secondo l idea di sposarmi con lui .... non avrebbe senso adesso .. dice che con quella ha chiuso e che lotterà x noi due x la nostr famiglia ... x adesso quello che sta facendo è qualche telefonata e qualche messaggio x chiedermi come sto e scusa x quello che mi ha fatto ... forse l amore che provo x lui è davvero grande ... sarei disposta a sacrificare la mia vita x far crescere i miei figli con il padre presente in casa .... ma quello che mi ha fatto è davvero imperdonabile


Solo tu sai cosa TU puoi perdonare.


----------



## devastata (23 Marzo 2013)

*x delusa86*

Lo so che, razionalmente, pensando a quello che è stato capace di fare, meriterebbe un calcio in culo, ma HAI due figli, NON hai un lavoro, la CASA è sua.

Se dovesse mancare NON avresti diritto alle reversibilità della pensione.

Quando si mettono al mondo dei figli, a mio parere, si deve pensare e molto al loro benessere.

Quindi il matrimonio sarebbe una tutela, anche e soprattutto,  in caso di futura separazione.


----------



## delusa86 (24 Marzo 2013)

secondo voi devo rendere il marito di lei partecipe o no di tutto questo schifo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> secondo voi devo rendere il marito di lei partecipe o no di tutto questo schifo?


C'è più di qualcuno qui che ci sta pensando, c'è anche chi l'ha fatto.
Prima di prendere decisioni in merito prova a sentire le loro storie.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> secondo voi devo rendere il marito di lei partecipe o no di tutto questo schifo?


Ciao delusa,

phuu ... come mai quest'idea?

lei è venuta da te?

lui si incontra con lei e i bimbi contemporaneamente più volte?

è successo qualcosa di particolare?

perché, se no, non riesco a capire.


sienne


----------



## delusa86 (24 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao delusa,
> 
> phuu ... come mai quest'idea?
> 
> ...


buonasera cara ....  due giorni fa abbiamo chiarito la situazione noi 3 .... situazione che avevo gia vissuto un anno e mezzo fa ... e ora tutto di nuovo .... lui ha detto che ha preso x il culo entrambe ... lei mi ha raccontato i particolari un es. due sett fa il marito era fuori x lavoro e lui ha passato la notte a casa sua ... tutto questo mentre pregava me di tornare a casa xchè aveva capito di amarmi .... ma anche io ho messo la veritá in faccia a lei .... dice che con il marito si è lasciata ma che vivono ancora insieme ...


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> buonasera cara ....  due giorni fa abbiamo chiarito la situazione noi 3 .... situazione che avevo gia vissuto un anno e mezzo fa ... e ora tutto di nuovo .... lui ha detto che ha preso x il culo entrambe ... lei mi ha raccontato i particolari un es. due sett fa il marito era fuori x lavoro e lui ha passato la notte a casa sua ... tutto questo mentre pregava me di tornare a casa xchè aveva capito di amarmi .... ma anche io ho messo la veritá in faccia a lei .... dice che con il marito si è lasciata ma che vivono ancora insieme ...


Cara delusa,

non ho capito bene, cosa avete chiarito.

cioè, avete solo messo in chiaro, come lui saltella a piacimento di qua e di la e lui ha confermato?

o avete anche parlato come proseguire. 

cioè, che posizione avete preso: tu, lei e lui. 

sienne


----------



## delusa86 (24 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara delusa,
> 
> non ho capito bene, cosa avete chiarito.
> 
> ...


lui ha confermato di averci prese x il culo entrambe ... che x lei aveva perso la testa ma che cmq nel periodo che è stato via da casa dove loro hanno avuto la possibilitá di frequentarsi non piu come amanti lui ha capito che voleva stare con me ... lui dice che la sua scelta l ha fatta senza che io sapessi niente quindi fatta xchè davvero voleva questo ... davanti a lei ha detto che non ne voleva piu sapere ma voleva la sua famiglia ....
poi lei appunto mi ha raccontato tutto quello che hanno fatto mi ha letto i messaggi ecc ecc ... non so cosa mi abbia trattenuta a non darle due schiaffi anche a lei


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> lui ha confermato di averci prese x il culo entrambe ... che x lei aveva perso la testa ma che cmq nel periodo che è stato via da casa dove loro hanno avuto la possibilitá di frequentarsi non piu come amanti lui ha capito che voleva stare con me ... lui dice che la sua scelta l ha fatta senza che io sapessi niente quindi fatta xchè davvero voleva questo ... davanti a lei ha detto che non ne voleva piu sapere ma voleva la sua famiglia ....
> poi lei appunto mi ha raccontato tutto quello che hanno fatto mi ha letto i messaggi ecc ecc ... non so cosa mi abbia trattenuta a non darle due schiaffi anche a lei


Ciao,

scusa tanto, adesso ho capito 

quasi quasi le avresti potuto ridere in faccia, 
messaggi o non messaggi, visto che lui, davanti a lei ha scelto te.

La tua situazione, è veramente brutta. 
D'accordo essere confusi e non sapere cosa si vuole, 
ma questo uomo è proprio un po' perso ... oltre un anno e mezzo ci ha messo ...

Guarda, ora i sentimenti o quant'altro poco centrano. Metti in moto solo la testa!!!
Valuta benissimo la tua situazione. C'è un uomo, padre dei tuoi figli, un po' traballante.
Tira il meglio che puoi dalla situazione, perché cavoli NON SEI SOLA, HAI DUE FIGLI!
Non basta, coprire le necessità primarie. E questi figli, li ha voluti pure lui, ma lui
non sembra essere un uomo molto affidabbile!

Devi essere realistica!
Tu, che risorse hai? (materiali e affetti)
Hai un mestiere? 
Hai qualcuno che ti aiuta con i bambini, 
se vai a lavorare (ammesso che trovi un lavoro) ... 
Quanto ti dovrebbe versare per i bambini, se decidi di non volerlo. 
Fa molto bene i conti! 

Prendi in considerazione anche un matrimonio!
È un contratto, niente più, per tutelare te e i vostri figli!

Se dovesse poi funzionare, meglio. Se non dovesse funzionare, anche bene. 
Almeno, non rimani fregata del tutto!!!!

sienne


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> secondo voi devo rendere il marito di lei partecipe o no di tutto questo schifo?



No, tu devi sposare il padre dei tuoi figli e poi decidere se viverci insieme o se chiedere la separazione, il fatto che sia andato ancora a letto con l'amica dopo averti supplicata di rirprenderlo, NON depone a suo favore, ma sono uomini e, a quanto pare, 9 su dieci ragionano con il pisello indurito.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

I figli hanno le stesse tutele anche se non sono sposati.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

I figli, non lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa tanto, adesso ho capito
> 
> ...


Approvo, anche se solo a parole. Bisogna essere pratici e previdenti, quando ci sono di mezzo i figli. Al resto si pensa dopo.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Approvo, anche se solo a parole. Bisogna essere pratici e previdenti, quando ci sono di mezzo i figli. Al resto si pensa dopo.


Ciao :smile: ...

L'hai detto in poche parole! 

sienne


----------



## Annalì (27 Marzo 2013)

*ciao*

ho letto tutto il tread, mi viene la pelle d'oca...e per tante cose ho riletto un pò la mia storia...
cmq delusa, guarda che il consiglio del matrimonio non è poi tanto ramingo eh...
ti può solo tutelare in  tutto lo schifo che stai vivendo tu e i tuoi piccoli...


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, tu devi sposare il padre dei tuoi figli e poi decidere se viverci insieme o se chiedere la separazione, il fatto che sia andato ancora a letto con l'amica dopo averti supplicata di rirprenderlo, NON depone a suo favore, ma sono uomini e, a quanto pare, 9 su dieci ragionano con il pisello indurito.



super quotone e se posso ti approvo


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> I figli, non lei.



ecco. E gli deve portare via anche le mutande, così gli si gela quell'uccello rachitico che c'ha dentro.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Infatti glielo ho consigliato come se fosse mia figlia, e detesto la parola 'matrimonio'.

Delusa86 è messa male, deve deve deve proteggersi.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

purtroppo si. sta messa molto male. 

mi fa venire la pelle d'oca, solo al pensiero ... è ancora molto giovane.

Ripetere e ripetere e ripetere!!!

Ma chi ha capito il perché lei non vuole il matrimonio? 

sienne


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> purtroppo si. sta messa molto male.
> 
> ...



Alla sua età avrei ragionato pure io cosi, impulsivamente, ma erano epoche felici in cui trovare lavoro e comprare casa era facilissimo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti glielo ho consigliato *come se fosse mia figlia,* e detesto la parola 'matrimonio'.
> 
> Delusa86 è messa male, deve deve deve proteggersi.



ho notato Devy. Ti ho sentito mamma pure io.

Delusa86, per favore, ascolta Devy. Ascoltala.


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

ciao a tutti .... ho avuto modo di parlare con un avvocato caro amico di famiglia che mi ha consigliato assolutamente di sposarlo visto che lui vuole tornare con me .... non avendo un lavoro x adesso ..con due bimbi piccoli,la casa e tutto il resto è  suo .. insomma l unico modo x tutelare i bimbi e anche me vista la situazione..poi quel che sarà sarà .... ma io mi chiedo come potrei fingere .. come potrei riuscirci ... premetto che i miei sentimenti verso di lui non sono cambiati io lo amo ... ma lui ama davvero me dopo tutto quello che è stato capace di fare o è tornato solo x convenienza e xchè con lei le cose andavano già male? lui insiste nel dirmi che la sua scelta l ha fatta senza che io sapessi nulla ... xchè aveva capito che la sua vita era con me ... che se io non mi fossi comportata cosi x mesi e mesi (ogni giorno gli rinfacciavo tutto non era piu vita x nessuno) lui non sarebbe mai tornato da lei .. peró chissá xchè quando qualche mese fa volevo dare una svolta a tutto impegnandomi seriamente lui era distante da me .. gli davo quasi fastidio .... insomma difficile credere che sia tornato x amore ... lui è ancora dai suoi. ... e io non so più cosa devo fare .....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .... ho avuto modo di parlare con un avvocato caro amico di famiglia che mi ha consigliato assolutamente di sposarlo visto che lui vuole tornare con me .... non avendo un lavoro x adesso ..con due bimbi piccoli,la casa e tutto il resto è  suo .. insomma l unico modo x tutelare i bimbi e anche me vista la situazione..poi quel che sarà sarà .... ma io mi chiedo come potrei fingere .. come potrei riuscirci ... premetto che i miei sentimenti verso di lui non sono cambiati io lo amo ... ma lui ama davvero me dopo tutto quello che è stato capace di fare o è tornato solo x convenienza e xchè con lei le cose andavano già male? lui insiste nel dirmi che la sua scelta l ha fatta senza che io sapessi nulla ... xchè aveva capito che la sua vita era con me ... che se io non mi fossi comportata cosi x mesi e mesi (ogni giorno gli rinfacciavo tutto non era piu vita x nessuno) lui non sarebbe mai tornato da lei .. peró chissá xchè quando qualche mese fa volevo dare una svolta a tutto impegnandomi seriamente lui era distante da me .. gli davo quasi fastidio .... insomma difficile credere che sia tornato x amore ... lui è ancora dai suoi. ... e io non so più cosa devo fare .....


Non so cosa consigliarti... Nella mia vita non ho mai fatto scelte dettate da una sicurezza economica.
Anche se la casa è sua non credo che con due figli possa buttarti fuori casa
La mia amica non é sposata ha lasciato il suo compagno, la casa era di lui ma il tribunale ha deciso che in casa resta lei con i bambini
Io mi informerei bene su come sono le leggi prenderei tempo e proverei a cercarmi un lavoro
Ti sto dicendo quello che ho visto fare.
Non riuscirei a sposare un uomo se non sono convinta che sia la persona giusta per me
Ma ripeto forse sono io che sono fatta male


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

Più 'sposata' che averci fatto insieme due figli cosa c'è?

Tanto vale regolarizzare, inoltre dici di amarlo, prova, cos'hai da perdere?

Con due figli è praticamente impossibile ricominciare con un altro, uno è già troppo. Sposalo sposalo sposalo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Più 'sposata' che averci fatto insieme due figli cosa c'è?
> 
> Tanto vale regolarizzare, inoltre dici di amarlo, prova, cos'hai da perdere?
> 
> Con due figli è praticamente impossibile ricominciare con un altro, uno è già troppo. Sposalo sposalo sposalo.


C'é amarlo ed essere amate...
Impossibile iniziare con un altro non lo so se lo sia ma sposarsi come soluzione meno peggio non lo condivido


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

ciao delusa
assolutamente segui il consiglio dell'avvocato!!! 
con 2 bambini da tirar su e senza lavoro c'è poco da pensare al romanticismo
poi chissà che lui non metta la testa a posto?? (dubito ma non si sa mai)


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'é amarlo ed essere amate...
> Impossibile iniziare con un altro non lo so se lo sia ma sposarsi come soluzione meno peggio non lo condivido


in questo caaso non è la soluzione meno peggio, hanno 2 bambini da tirar su e lei non lavora
all'amore ci penserà poi, tanto quello cmq finisce, almeno tutela i suoi figli e lei stessa


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

Annalì ha detto:


> in questo caaso non è la soluzione meno peggio, hanno 2 bambini da tirar su e lei non lavora
> all'amore ci penserà poi, tanto quello cmq finisce, almeno tutela i suoi figli e lei stessa


Scusate ma i figli non sono tutelati comunque...
Io proverei a trovarmi un lavoro, se la casa resta a lei puó pensarci.
E intanto si prende del tempo per capire se puó fidarsi di lui o no


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

Infatti, pure io non ho mai fatto niente per calcolo, ma avevo di che mantenermi e mantenere le mie figlie, lei NON  lavora ed ha due figli con lui,  che tanto affidabile non è visto   come si è comportato, per quello che ne sa lei, lui potrebbe vendere la casa oggi stesso, quindi SOLO in questo caso il matrimonio mi sembra UTILE a tutelarla un pò. Se lui dovesse 'mancare' lei erediterebbe insieme ai figli e avrebbe diritto, nel caso lui sia dipendente, alla pensione di reversibilità. A meno che lei non sia una ricca di suo, le converrebbe sposarlo in settimana.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, pure io non ho mai fatto niente per calcolo, ma avevo di che mantenermi e mantenere le mie figlie, lei NON  lavora ed ha due figli con lui,  che tanto affidabile non è visto   come si è comportato, per quello che ne sa lei, lui potrebbe vendere la casa oggi stesso, quindi SOLO in questo caso il matrimonio mi sembra UTILE a tutelarla un pò. Se lui dovesse 'mancare' lei erediterebbe insieme ai figli e avrebbe diritto, nel caso lui sia dipendente, alla pensione di reversibilità. A meno che lei non sia una ricca di suo, le converrebbe sposarlo in settimana.


Io non ce la faccio
Ma consigliarle di trovarsi un lavoro piuttosto che consigliarle di sposare un uomo inaffidabile?
Con due figli nessuno la butta via di casa
Se morisse la casa resterebbe ai figli.
Lui é obligato a passare gli alimenti per i figli e io al suo posto andrei a fare le pulizie se non trovo di meglio ma non mi sposo un uomo che non mi da affidamento
Se fossero giá sposati le consiglierei un tentativo di riconcigliarsi e amche ora non gli sto dicendo di chiudere ma di prendersi tutto il tempo che le serve per capire se é l'uomo giusto


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate ma i figli non sono tutelati comunque...
> Io proverei a trovarmi un lavoro, se la casa resta a lei puó pensarci.
> E intanto si prende del tempo per capire se puó fidarsi di lui o no


guarda, a meno che lei non viva di  fianco ai genitori/nonni, dovrebbe trovarsi un lavoro che le dia la possibilità di pagare una babysitter, mantenere se stessa e i due  piccoli, ma non credere sia una cosa facilissima...
lei nonha spiegato come mai non lavora (ci si immagina perchè si voleva crescere i figli), è si giovane, ma la vedo dura cmq senza sostegno...


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, pure io non ho mai fatto niente per calcolo, ma avevo di che mantenermi e mantenere le mie figlie, lei NON  lavora ed ha due figli con lui,  che tanto affidabile non è visto   come si è comportato, per quello che ne sa lei,* lui potrebbe vendere la casa oggi stesso, quindi SOLO in questo caso il matrimonio mi sembra UTILE a tutelarla un pò.* Se lui dovesse 'mancare' lei erediterebbe insieme ai figli e avrebbe diritto, nel caso lui sia dipendente, alla pensione di reversibilità. A meno che lei non sia una ricca di suo, le converrebbe sposarlo in settimana.


quotissimo!!!
delusa ascolta questa donna qui!!!


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio
> Ma consigliarle di trovarsi un lavoro piuttosto che consigliarle di sposare un uomo inaffidabile?
> Con due figli nessuno la butta via di casa
> Se morisse la casa resterebbe ai figli.
> ...


e sarebbe guistissimo se solo lei fosse indipendente,
cmq con questo uomo "inaffidabile" c'ha fatto due figli  di che altro tempo pensi abbia bisogno??
io passerei ai fatti(sposarlo)  e testerei definitivamente la persona...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

Annalì ha detto:


> guarda, a meno che lei non viva di  fianco ai genitori/nonni, dovrebbe trovarsi un lavoro che le dia la possibilità di pagare una babysitter, mantenere se stessa e i due  piccoli, ma non credere sia una cosa facilissima...
> lei nonha spiegato come mai non lavora (ci si immagina perchè si voleva crescere i figli), è si giovane, ma la vedo dura cmq senza sostegno...


Infatti non sappiamo se ha genitori vicini
Proviamo quindi a capire e a trovare soluzioni diverse che siano quella di un matrimonio che giá scricchiola prima ancora di iniziare


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

E' solo una pratica burocratica, nel suo caso, a sua tutela, ripeto, se lui NON è affidabile, e non lo è, può vendere la casa oggi, ed inoltre non essendo sposato non deve niente a lei, che non lavora, e oggi è inutile consigliarle di cercare lavoro, dove lo trova?, è difficile trovare anche come donna delle pulizie, credimi, e lei HA il dovere di tutelarsi, inoltre dice pure di amarlo, ed il tradimento di lui è sicuramente perdonabile rispetto a molti altri.
Se poi le cose si metteranno male, se lei deciderà di lasciarlo,  sarà sempre più al riparo di oggi.


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

Annalì ha detto:


> guarda, a meno che lei non viva di  fianco ai genitori/nonni, dovrebbe trovarsi un lavoro che le dia la possibilità di pagare una babysitter, mantenere se stessa e i due  piccoli, ma non credere sia una cosa facilissima...
> lei nonha spiegato come mai non lavora (ci si immagina perchè si voleva crescere i figli), è si giovane, ma la vedo dura cmq senza sostegno...



scusate ma scrivo dal cel e non mi fa leggere la penultima pagina grrrrrrr ... 
cmq 4 anni fa di comune accordo avevamo deciso che mi sarei occupata solo del piccolo appunto xchè avendo tutti e due i genitori a 20 km di distanza da casa nostra non ne valeva la pena ogni giorno fare 4 volte avanti e indietro x 4 ore di lavoro che facevo .. poi nel frattempo è arrivata anche la sorellina ... poi con tutti e due alla scuola materna mi sarei cercata qualche cosa ... io sto gia cercando ma faccio fatica anche x via degli orari disponibili che ho ..... 
non nego di amarlo ma non riesco a vedere un futuro con lui


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

Annalì ha detto:


> e sarebbe guistissimo se solo lei fosse indipendente,
> cmq con questo uomo "inaffidabile" c'ha fatto due figli  di che altro tempo pensi abbia bisogno??
> io passerei ai fatti(sposarlo)  e testerei definitivamente la persona...


Per poi separarti dopo 6 mesi quando hai capito che non é affidabile?
Prima testo magari provando anche a continuare la convivenza e solo nel momento in cui sono sicura dei miei e supi sentimenti lo sposerei


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> scusate ma scrivo dal cel e non mi fa leggere la penultima pagina grrrrrrr ...
> cmq 4 anni fa di comune accordo avevamo deciso che mi sarei occupata solo del piccolo appunto xchè avendo tutti e due i genitori a 20 km di distanza da casa nostra non ne valeva la pena ogni giorno fare 4 volte avanti e indietro x 4 ore di lavoro che facevo .. poi nel frattempo è arrivata anche la sorellina ... poi con tutti e due alla scuola materna mi sarei cercata qualche cosa ... io sto gia cercando ma faccio fatica anche x via degli orari disponibili che ho .....
> non nego di amarlo ma non riesco a vedere un futuro con lui


E allora non sposarlo
Lui non puó buttarti fuori casa e deve provvedere al mantenimento dei bimbi e nel frattempo cerchi qualcosa che ti consenta di incrementare le entrate


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> scusate ma scrivo dal cel e non mi fa leggere la penultima pagina grrrrrrr ...
> cmq 4 anni fa di comune accordo avevamo deciso che mi sarei occupata solo del piccolo appunto xchè avendo tutti e due i genitori a 20 km di distanza da casa nostra non ne valeva la pena ogni giorno fare 4 volte avanti e indietro x 4 ore di lavoro che facevo .. poi nel frattempo è arrivata anche la sorellina ... poi con tutti e due alla scuola materna mi sarei cercata qualche cosa ... io sto gia cercando ma faccio fatica anche x via degli orari disponibili che ho .....
> non nego di amarlo ma non riesco a vedere un futuro con lui


Io lo sposerei SOLO se volessi una svolta al rapporto e ci credessi. Sposarti crea qualche tutela in più a te ma se non dovesse funzionare la separazione comporterebbe spese che, in queste condizioni, non potresti sopportare. Se lui vuole sposarti non può farlo che per volerti dimostrare che vuole ricominciare.


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> scusate ma scrivo dal cel e non mi fa leggere la penultima pagina grrrrrrr ...
> cmq 4 anni fa di comune accordo avevamo deciso che mi sarei occupata solo del piccolo appunto xchè avendo tutti e due i genitori a 20 km di distanza da casa nostra non ne valeva la pena ogni giorno fare 4 volte avanti e indietro x 4 ore di lavoro che facevo .. poi nel frattempo è arrivata anche la sorellina ... poi con tutti e due alla scuola materna mi sarei cercata qualche cosa ... io sto gia cercando ma faccio fatica anche x via degli orari disponibili che ho .....
> non nego di amarlo ma non riesco a vedere un futuro con lui


ti capisco benissimo cara, li conosco bene gli sbattimenti per crescere un figlio mentre si lavora....
ma io già lavoravo per fortuna, immagino come possa essere difficile trovare lavoro con 2 bambini piccoli da accudire...
se lo ami hai anche un'ottimo alibi: sposalo, magari le cose possono migliorare e intanto tuteli te e i bambini


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> scusate ma scrivo dal cel e non mi fa leggere la penultima pagina grrrrrrr ...
> cmq 4 anni fa di comune accordo avevamo deciso che mi sarei occupata solo del piccolo appunto xchè avendo tutti e due i genitori a 20 km di distanza da casa nostra non ne valeva la pena ogni giorno fare 4 volte avanti e indietro x 4 ore di lavoro che facevo .. poi nel frattempo è arrivata anche la sorellina ... poi con tutti e due alla scuola materna mi sarei cercata qualche cosa ... io sto gia cercando ma faccio fatica anche x via degli orari disponibili che ho .....
> non nego di amarlo ma non riesco a vedere un futuro con lui


Non pensare al futuro, anche perchè non si è mai sicuri di niente, mio marito mi ha tradita malamente dopo oltre trent'anni insieme, e dice di amarmi, quindi chi li capisce è bravo, pensa solo ad avere qualche diritto in più.

Lui è dipendente o autonomo?

E' generoso o pensa più a se stesso?

I genitori di lui pensano ai nipoti?

Dipende anche da questo scegliere cosa fare, anche se per esperienza le mogli sono sempre più tutelate delle 'amiche'.


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo sposerei SOLO se volessi una svolta al rapporto e ci credessi. Sposarti crea qualche tutela in più a te ma se non dovesse funzionare la separazione comporterebbe spese che, in queste condizioni, non potresti sopportare. *Se lui vuole sposarti non può farlo che per volerti dimostrare che vuole ricominciare*.


ecco, questo era il test a cui mi riferivo :up:
:up:


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

Separarsi costa 37 euro di marche da bollo, se lei non ha soldi non deve pagare avvocati, sarà lui se proprio vuole  a sprecare soldi per loro. 

Il suo è uno dei pochi casi in cui consiglio il matrimonio.

Essere giovani, nubili, senza lavoro e con due figli piccoli è la peggior situazione immaginabile tolto una malattia inguaribile.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Separarsi costa 37 euro di marche da bollo, se lei non ha soldi non deve pagare avvocati, sarà lui se proprio vuole  a sprecare soldi per loro.
> 
> Il suo è uno dei pochi casi in cui consiglio il matrimonio.
> 
> Essere giovani, nubili, senza lavoro e con due figli piccoli è la peggior situazione immaginabile tolto una malattia inguaribile.


Se fosse  tua figlia le consiglieresti di sposare un uomo di cui non é sicura?


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non pensare al futuro, anche perchè non si è mai sicuri di niente, mio marito mi ha tradita malamente dopo oltre trent'anni insieme, e dice di amarmi, quindi chi li capisce è bravo, pensa solo ad avere qualche diritto in più.
> 
> Lui è dipendente o autonomo?
> 
> ...


è dipendente .. non c'ha mai fatto mancare nulla .. non è mai stato uno che si spendeva soldi x vizi ecc .. mi ha sempre fatto gestire tutto a me e anche adesso ho libero accesso sul conto x qualsiasi cosa mi serva ... 
i genitori di lui sono molto presenti con i bimbi ... ogni giorno sua mamma mi prega x perdonare i suoi errori


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è dipendente .. non c'ha mai fatto mancare nulla .. non è mai stato uno che si spendeva soldi x vizi ecc .. mi ha sempre fatto gestire tutto a me e anche adesso ho libero accesso sul conto x qualsiasi cosa mi serva ...
> i genitori di lui sono molto presenti con i bimbi ... ogni giorno sua mamma mi prega x perdonare i suoi errori



Guardando quello che offre il  'mercato', c'è davvero da farci un pensiero, comincia a farlo tornare a casa, rilassati, smetti di rinfacciargli quello che ha combinato, e prova a vedere se ti sentirai meglio, se si, sposalo.
Lo consiglierei alle mie figlie.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è dipendente .. non c'ha mai fatto mancare nulla .. non è mai stato uno che si spendeva soldi x vizi ecc .. mi ha sempre fatto gestire tutto a me e anche adesso ho libero accesso sul conto x qualsiasi cosa mi serva ...
> i genitori di lui sono molto presenti con i bimbi ... ogni giorno sua mamma mi prega x perdonare i suoi errori


E allora dagli una possibilità
Fallo tornare a casa
E datti il tempo per capire se potete avere un futuro


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guardando quello che offre il  'mercato', c'è davvero da farci un pensiero, comincia a farlo tornare a casa, rilassati, smetti di rinfacciargli quello che ha combinato, e prova a vedere se ti sentirai meglio, se si, sposalo.
> Lo consiglierei alle mie figlie.


Anch'io cobsiglierei questo alle mie figlie.


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente concordiamo, siamo meglio dei saggi di Napolitano.

Delusa86, CHIAMALO ADESSO E FALLO TORNARE A CASA!


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Separarsi costa 37 euro di marche da bollo, se lei non ha soldi non deve pagare avvocati, sarà lui se proprio vuole  a sprecare soldi per loro.
> Il suo è uno dei pochi casi in cui consiglio il matrimonio.
> Essere giovani, nubili, senza lavoro e con due figli piccoli è la peggior situazione immaginabile tolto una malattia inguaribile.


umh....credo che non si possa più fare....
lo dico per scienza diretta. 
Nel senso che ho chiesto informazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Finalmente concordiamo, siamo meglio dei saggi di Napolitano.
> 
> Delusa86, CHIAMALO ADESSO E FALLO TORNARE A CASA!


:up::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora dagli una possibilità
> Fallo tornare a casa
> E datti il tempo per capire se potete avere un futuro



dimenticando x un attimo quello che mi ha fatto in due anni .... di lui non posso dire nulla come uomo e padre di famiglia ... molte amiche mi invidiavano x la fortuna che avevo avuto di trovare un uomo cosi  .... x esempio una mia amica che non lavorava non poteva comprarsi memmeno un paio di mutande oppure anche x far la spesa lui aveva sempre da ridire xchè lei non lavorava ma stava dietro a 3 bimbe piccole ... io mai avuto questi problemi .. e premetto che non guadagna 4 mila euro al mese .. e poi sempre presente con i bimbi e se c era da darmi una mano in casa non si è mai tirato indietro ... non posso davvero criticarlo x niente ... peró poi alla fine tutto quello che ha fatto lo sapete tutti ... e non è semplice x me ... oltre a tutto questo sono convinta all 80 % che lui non mi ami più


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

xchè non mi fa andare nelle pagine precedenti???????????? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> è dipendente .. non c'ha mai fatto mancare nulla .. non è mai stato uno che si spendeva soldi x vizi ecc .. mi ha sempre fatto gestire tutto a me e anche adesso* ho libero accesso sul conto x qualsiasi cosa mi serva ... *
> i genitori di lui sono molto presenti con i bimbi ... ogni giorno sua mamma mi prega x perdonare i suoi errori


alla fine magari non è così stronzo come appare, pensa che il mio ex appena andato via da casa la prima cosa che fece fu aprirsi un'altro c/c, io lo seppi dalla banca 

segui il consiglio di devastata e non perdere tempo!!!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> dimenticando x un attimo quello che mi ha fatto in due anni .... di lui non posso dire nulla come uomo e padre di famiglia ... molte amiche mi invidiavano x la fortuna che avevo avuto di trovare un uomo cosi  .... x esempio una mia amica che non lavorava non poteva comprarsi memmeno un paio di mutande oppure anche x far la spesa lui aveva sempre da ridire xchè lei non lavorava ma stava dietro a 3 bimbe piccole ... io mai avuto questi problemi .. e premetto che non guadagna 4 mila euro al mese .. e poi sempre presente con i bimbi e se c era da darmi una mano in casa non si è mai tirato indietro ... non posso davvero criticarlo x niente ... peró poi alla fine tutto quello che ha fatto lo sapete tutti ... e non è semplice x me ... oltre a tutto questo *sono convinta all 80 % che lui non mi ami più*


E allora perché vuol tornare con te e ti vuole sposare?


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> xchè non mi fa andare nelle pagine precedenti???????????? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



prova ad andare nel tuo profilo e a recuperare i tuoi messaggi linkati
magari trovi quello che stai cercando ...


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora perché vuol tornare con te e ti vuole *sposare*?


già...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> dimenticando x un attimo quello che mi ha fatto in due anni .... di lui non posso dire nulla come uomo e padre di famiglia ... molte amiche mi invidiavano x la fortuna che avevo avuto di trovare un uomo cosi  .... x esempio una mia amica che non lavorava non poteva comprarsi memmeno un paio di mutande oppure anche x far la spesa lui aveva sempre da ridire xchè lei non lavorava ma stava dietro a 3 bimbe piccole ... io mai avuto questi problemi .. e premetto che non guadagna 4 mila euro al mese .. e poi sempre presente con i bimbi e se c era da darmi una mano in casa non si è mai tirato indietro ... non posso davvero criticarlo x niente ... peró poi alla fine tutto quello che ha fatto lo sapete tutti ... e non è semplice x me ... oltre a tutto questo sono convinta all 80 % che lui non mi ami più


Ae ne sei convinta é unutile che riprovi, se hai un dubbio dagli una possibilitá
sposarti, secondo me, é l'ultima cosa a cui devi pensare


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora perché vuol tornare con te e ti vuole sposare?



ma lui non mi ha mai detto che vuole tornare e sposarmi subito... lui dice che vuole tornare con me xchè quando un mese e mezzo fa è andato via x stare con la sua amica (cosa che io non sapevo e nemmeno dubitavo)  ha capito che voleva me al suo fianco che non era innamorato di lei ma solo della situazione che lo faceva stare bene e non aveva problemi ... adesso vuole riprovarci con me xchè mi ama ecc e se le cose andranno bene poi ci sposeremo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ma lui non mi ha mai detto che vuole tornare e sposarmi subito... lui dice che vuole tornare con me xchè quando un mese e mezzo fa è andato via x stare con la sua amica (cosa che io non sapevo e nemmeno dubitavo)  ha capito che voleva me al suo fianco che non era innamorato di lei ma solo della situazione che lo faceva stare bene e non aveva problemi ... adesso vuole riprovarci con me xchè mi ama ecc e se le cose andranno bene poi ci sposeremo



E tu questa possibilità non gliela vuoi proprio dare?
pensare di non tornare a convivere e darvi un po di tempo?
magari vedervi provando a ripartire?
Non so sono idee che butto lì


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ma lui non mi ha mai detto che vuole tornare e sposarmi subito... lui dice che vuole tornare con me xchè quando un mese e mezzo fa è andato via x stare con la sua amica (cosa che io non sapevo e nemmeno dubitavo)  ha capito che voleva me al suo fianco che non era innamorato di lei ma solo della situazione che lo faceva stare bene e non aveva problemi ... adesso vuole riprovarci con me xchè mi ama ecc e se le cose andranno bene poi ci sposeremo


Per quale motivo direbbe quelle cose se non volesse stare con te?


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

*DELUSA86*

Tu mettilo alla prova, detta le tue condizioni, parla chiaramente, chiedigli se gli farebbe piacere 'sposarti', che non sei disposta ad essere solo la convivente, e guarda la sua reazione.

Non si usa più 'chiedere la mano'.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per quale motivo direbbe quelle cose se non volesse stare con te?


 Prima ipotesi la ama e si ê pentito
Seconda ipotesi non vuole stare dai suoi vuole rientrare a casa sua prima che gli tocchi mollare casa e pagare alimenti


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu questa possibilità non gliela vuoi proprio dare?
> pensare di non tornare a convivere e darvi un po di tempo?
> magari vedervi provando a ripartire?
> Non so sono idee che butto lì


questa possibilità io gliel ho gia data x due volte ... ok io posso ammettere che di sbagli ne ho fatti parecchi anch io ... xchè alla fine ogni giorno invece di riprovare a ricostruire il nostro rapporto sono stata solo capace di insultarlo di rinfacciargli tutto di poveretta quasi sempre come una merda e questo x mesi e mesi ... e cosi lui dice che x questo motivo era attirato nuovamente da quella poveretta dove tutto era piu bello .... 
quando poi a febbraio è andato via mi è mancato moltissimo e cosi poi parlando alla fine è tornato ma quella felicità è durata pochi giorni xchè poi è saltato ancora fuori tutto lo schifo ... non so se adesso avrei la forza di mettere tutto da parte e far finta di nulla ... lo so sono un contro senso ma ho davvero molta confusione in testa


----------



## delusa86 (1 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima ipotesi la ama e si ê pentito
> Seconda ipotesi non vuole stare dai suoi vuole rientrare a casa sua prima che gli tocchi mollare casa e pagare alimenti



io a questo punto dire la seconda ipotesi purtroppo .... ha visto quanto stavo soffrendo e ha fatto di nuovo tutto? e poi cmq nom era solo sesso ... è vero le parole le porta via il vento
... ma ho letto i mess che le manndava e so quello che le diceva


----------



## Annalì (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu mettilo alla prova, detta le tue condizioni, parla chiaramente, chiedigli se gli farebbe piacere 'sposarti', *che non sei disposta ad essere solo la convivente, e guarda la sua reazione*.
> 
> Non si usa più 'chiedere la mano'.


delusa 
segui questo suggerimento, magari sarebbe cominciare una nuova vita anche per lui
ovviamente evita di dargli addosso ogni momento


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> questa possibilità io gliel ho gia data x due volte ... ok io posso ammettere che di sbagli ne ho fatti parecchi anch io ... xchè alla fine ogni giorno invece di riprovare a ricostruire il nostro rapporto sono stata solo capace di insultarlo di rinfacciargli tutto di poveretta quasi sempre come una merda e questo x mesi e mesi ... e cosi lui dice che x questo motivo era attirato nuovamente da quella poveretta dove tutto era piu bello ....
> quando poi a febbraio è andato via mi è mancato moltissimo e cosi poi parlando alla fine è tornato ma quella felicità è durata pochi giorni xchè poi è saltato ancora fuori tutto lo schifo ... non so se adesso avrei la forza di mettere tutto da parte e far finta di nulla ... lo so sono un contro senso ma ho davvero molta confusione in testa



Tu non devi far finta di nulla, ne devi parlare, ma civilmente, passata la rabbia iniziale, quando si scopre il tradimento, poi dobbiamo scegliere.

Io, quando non sono particolarmente triste, riesco a parlargliene ridendo, all'inizio sarebbe stato impossibile.

L'importante è che lui sia DAVVERO deciso a passare la sua vita con te, e se lo ami, provaci.  

Cos'hai da perdere?

Anzi, ti togli pure la soddisfazione che ti abbia preferito all'altra, nonostante i giusti (però basta!) rimproveri.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> io a questo punto dire la seconda ipotesi purtroppo .... ha visto quanto stavo soffrendo e ha fatto di nuovo tutto? e poi cmq nom era solo sesso ... è vero le parole le porta via il vento
> ... ma ho letto i mess che le manndava e so quello che le diceva


Se sei convinta che sia la seconda direi che il discorso si chiude qui
informati perchè ti passi i soldi per i figli, resti a vivere in quella casa ed è ovvio che dovrai trovare un lavoro
i tuoi non ti possono dare una mano nel frattempo?


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

*DELUSA86*

Guarda, in quanto a quello che le scriveva e le diceva, è carta straccia, pur di scopare direbbero qualunque cosa a chi allarga le gambe, dicono e scrivono quello che le altre vogliono sentirsi dire, rarissimametne lo pensano davvero, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto con lei.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> io a questo punto dire la seconda ipotesi purtroppo .... ha visto quanto stavo soffrendo e ha fatto di nuovo tutto? e poi cmq nom era solo sesso ... è vero le parole le porta via il vento
> ... ma ho letto i mess che le manndava e so quello che le diceva


Concordo con Devastata. Uno all'amante qualcosa deve dire, non può limitarsi a una relazione senza parole. Tu guarda i fatti. Per dei bambini piccoli un tentativo si deve fare. Anche i suoi genitori ti sostengono ora, ma non lo farebbero più se tu lo rifiutassi. Un tentativo lo devi anche a te stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guarda, in quanto a quello che le scriveva e le diceva, è carta straccia, pur di scopare direbbero qualunque cosa a chi allarga le gambe, dicono e scrivono quello che le altre vogliono sentirsi dire, rarissimametne lo pensano davvero, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto con lei.


Posso chiederti una cosa?
spero non la trovi fuori luogo
Come si fa a restare con un uomo che stimi così poco da pensare che scriva cose che non pensa pur di scopare
come si fa a stare con uomo che pensi ragioni con qualcosa che non é la testa?


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

Perchè non è il primo che si fa un amante, perchè lei ha 30 anni meno e voleva quello da  lui, e ci sto perchè non ha un lavoro ed è il padre delle mie figlie, gli ho chiesto di trovasi una casa, ma è dura pagarsela, e mantenerla,  non posso immaginarlo alla Caritas, nonostante tutto non lo merita.

Ho una cara amica che è stata tradita due volte, storie più brevi e coetanee del marito, eppure anche lui scriveva 'cazzate', e anche lui si era giustificato dicendole che era quello che loro volevano, e non si era certo messo d'accordo con mio marito.

E il mio non scriveva cose volgari, anzi, era pesino romantico, cosa che proprio non gli appartiene, ma lei voleva essere rassicurata venti volte al giorno.

Che ti devo dire, l'andropausa fa brutti scherzi.


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa?
> spero non la trovi fuori luogo
> Come si fa a restare con un uomo che stimi così poco da pensare che scriva cose che non pensa pur di scopare
> *come si fa a stare con uomo che pensi ragioni con qualcosa che non é la testa?*


Si...anch'io mi chiedo perche' quest'uomo non abbia gia' fatto la sua scelta....
gli e' troppo comodo tenere il piede in 2 scarpe...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè non è il primo che si fa un amante, perchè lei ha 30 anni meno e voleva quello da  lui, e ci sto perchè non ha un lavoro ed è il padre delle mie figlie, gli ho chiesto di trovasi una casa, ma è dura pagarsela, e mantenerla,  non posso immaginarlo alla Caritas, nonostante tutto non lo merita.
> 
> Ho una cara amica che è stata tradita due volte, storie più brevi e coetanee del marito, eppure anche lui scriveva 'cazzate', e anche lui si era giustificato dicendole che era quello che loro volevano, e non si era certo messo d'accordo con mio marito.
> 
> ...


capisco la prima parte e ti fa onore davvero. 
Mi sa che la stima se l'é giocata comunque


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè non è il primo che si fa un amante, perchè lei ha 30 anni meno e voleva quello da  lui, e ci sto perchè non ha un lavoro ed è il padre delle mie figlie, gli ho chiesto di trovasi una casa, ma è dura pagarsela, e mantenerla,  non posso immaginarlo alla Caritas, nonostante tutto non lo merita.
> 
> Ho una cara amica che è stata tradita due volte, storie più brevi e coetanee del marito, eppure anche lui scriveva 'cazzate', e anche lui si era giustificato dicendole che era quello che loro volevano, e non si era certo messo d'accordo con mio marito.
> 
> ...


Il fatto che ci sia una certa consuetudine al tradimento, non deve sminuire di importanza quello che lui sta facendo.....
Non ho mai sopportato gli amanti che sparlano dei rispettivi patner.....e' proprio come accoltellare alle spalle....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci sia una certa consuetudine al tradimento, non deve sminuire di importanza quello che lui sta facendo.....
> Non ho mai sopportato gli amanti che sparlano dei rispettivi patner.....e' proprio come accoltellare alle spalle....



Quoto


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

E' scontato, chi è stato capace di mentire tanto e tanto a lungo, non può più meritare fiducia, poi ci sono mille altre cose che complicano scelte che in altri periodi della vita avrei fatto impulsivamente ed immediatamente, e non certo a suo favore.

Oggi ero ospite di mia suocera, ha 87 anni, una donna splendida, onesta, che ha passato una vita d'inferno con il marito, vedova, e nonostante sia stata lei indirettamente ad accennare ai problemi 'con suo figlio', non ho avuto il coraggio di dirle niente, perchè LEI non lo merita un altro dispiacere e questo è forse il motivo più vero perchè lui è ancora qui.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' scontato, chi è stato capace di mentire tanto e tanto a lungo, non può più meritare fiducia, poi ci sono mille altre cose che complicano scelte che in altri periodi della vita avrei fatto impulsivamente ed immediatamente, e non certo a suo favore.
> 
> Oggi ero ospite di mia suocera, ha 87 anni, una donna splendida, onesta, che ha passato una vita d'inferno con il marito, vedova, e nonostante sia stata lei indirettamente ad accennare ai problemi 'con suo figlio', non ho avuto il coraggio di dirle niente, perchè LEI non lo merita un altro dispiacere e questo è forse il motivo più vero perchè lui è ancora qui.


:abbraccio:

Hai fatto bene secondo me


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> .........Oggi ero ospite di mia suocera, ha 87 anni, una donna splendida, onesta, che ha passato una vita d'inferno con il marito, vedova, e nonostante sia stata lei indirettamente ad accennare ai problemi 'con suo figlio', non ho avuto il coraggio di dirle niente, *perchè LEI non lo merita un altro dispiacere* e questo è forse il motivo più vero perchè lui è ancora qui.


E' dura combattere con la propria coscienza e il proprio cuore......
in genere sono battaglie perse.....


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

DEvastata il mio pensiero lo conosce troppo bene.

Sarò pessimista, ma ho ormai acquisito la serena certezza
di una cosa, nella vita più fai il signore e più te lo ficcano nel didietro.


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

*xospiteG*

Hai ragione, ma quando mia suocera mi ha riferito un fatto su una rassicurazione che mia figlia le ha chiesto al telefono 'su noi 2', ed ho capito i suoi dubbi, non ho avuto il coraggio di ferirla, in questo periodo sta ospitando un altro figlio ai ferri corti con la moglie, ha combattuto una vita con un marito padre-padrone-fascista e prepotente, e mi fermo, non potevo proprio, le voglio troppo bene, e suo figlio (mio marito) anche se la adora, le ha già dato mille dispiaceri e ancora più grandi.


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci sia una certa consuetudine al tradimento, non deve sminuire di importanza quello che lui sta facendo.....
> Non ho mai sopportato gli amanti che sparlano dei rispettivi patner.....e' proprio come accoltellare alle spalle....



Mio marito non ha mai parlato male della sua ex-amante, mai, fosse stato per lui proprio non ne avrebbe mai parlato, mi ha solo detto che erano cose che lei voleva sentirsi dire,  ed erano solo complimenti e pensieri da baci perugina. I messaggini li ho letti, alcuni, perchè me li sono fatta girare da lei, e lui si è pure arrabbiato perchè lei lo ha fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' scontato, chi è stato capace di mentire tanto e tanto a lungo, non può più meritare fiducia, poi ci sono mille altre cose che complicano scelte che in altri periodi della vita avrei fatto impulsivamente ed immediatamente, e non certo a suo favore.
> 
> Oggi ero ospite di mia suocera, ha 87 anni, una donna splendida, onesta, che ha passato una vita d'inferno con il marito, vedova, e nonostante sia stata lei indirettamente ad accennare ai problemi 'con suo figlio', non ho avuto il coraggio di dirle niente, perchè LEI non lo merita un altro dispiacere e questo è forse il motivo più vero perchè lui è ancora qui.


Sei una bella persona che non vuole fare del male.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Sarò pessimista, ma ho ormai acquisito la serena certezza
> di una cosa, nella vita più fai il signore e più te lo ficcano nel didietro.


Non si capisce se auspichi di poter raggiungere maggiori livelli di signorilità o lo dici con rincrescimento.


----------



## delusa86 (2 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sei convinta che sia la seconda direi che il discorso si chiude qui
> informati perchè ti passi i soldi per i figli, resti a vivere in quella casa ed è ovvio che dovrai trovare un lavoro
> i tuoi non ti possono dare una mano nel frattempo?


non ho la certezza che sia tornato solo x convenienza ... ma i dubbi ci sono ... un uomo che arriva a tradirti x la terza volta con la stessa donna e decide di andare via x stare con lei .. insomma il dubbio che sia innamorato di lei c è .....


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, pure io non ho mai fatto niente per calcolo, ma avevo di che mantenermi e mantenere le mie figlie, lei NON  lavora ed ha due figli con lui,  che tanto affidabile non è visto   come si è comportato, per quello che ne sa lei, lui potrebbe vendere la casa oggi stesso, quindi SOLO in questo caso il matrimonio mi sembra UTILE a tutelarla un pò. Se lui dovesse 'mancare' lei erediterebbe insieme ai figli e avrebbe diritto, nel caso lui sia dipendente, alla pensione di reversibilità. A meno che lei non sia una ricca di suo, le converrebbe sposarlo in settimana.



quoto assolutamente.


----------



## delusa86 (2 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guarda, in quanto a quello che le scriveva e le diceva, è carta straccia, pur di scopare direbbero qualunque cosa a chi allarga le gambe, dicono e scrivono quello che le altre vogliono sentirsi dire, rarissimametne lo pensano davvero, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto con lei.


un nostro carissimo amico con cui ho parlato di quello che sta succedendo ... mi ha detto che se fosse stato davvero innamorato di lei non sarebbe tornato a casa.... mi ha anche detto che se l amore x me era davvero finito non sarebbe piu stato a letto con me .... cosa che tra di noi non è mai mancata ..... anche nei mesi scorsi quando a lei le diceva che l amava che io x lui ero come una sorella che non avevamo rapporti da mesi erano tutte palle ... appunto xchè non è mai mancato il sesso ... 
forse devo iniziare a pensare che la colpa è stata anche mia .... se mi sarei impegnata a recupare la nostra storia ... non so ... cmq non posso negare di essere stata pesante .. ogni giorno parole .. messaggi ... ma cmq anche io stavo malissimo ....
l altro giorno il mio piccolino di 5 anni mi ha detto MAMMA IO VOGLIO BENE A PAPÀ .... mi si è spezzato il cuore ... il pensiero di far soffrire miei figli mi fa impazzire ... sono troppo legati a lui ... credo che abbia intuito che ci sia qualcosa che non va ... anche se noi davanti a loro non abbiamo mai ne parlato ne discusso di questi problemi


----------



## Gian (2 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma quando mia suocera mi ha riferito un fatto su una rassicurazione che mia figlia le ha chiesto al telefono 'su noi 2', ed ho capito i suoi dubbi, non ho avuto il coraggio di ferirla, in questo periodo sta ospitando un altro figlio ai ferri corti con la moglie, ha combattuto una vita con un marito padre-padrone-fascista e prepotente, e mi fermo, non potevo proprio, le voglio troppo bene, e suo figlio (mio marito) anche se la adora, le ha già dato mille dispiaceri e ancora più grandi.



anche io voglio bene a tutti ... solo che le mamme dei mariti danno sempre ragione
ai loro figli. Così come le mamme delle mogli è assolutamente impossibile che
si schierino, in casi del genere, in favore dei mariti.
in casi del genere le terrei assolutamente fuori le suocere, proprio in quanto suocere.


----------



## celafarò (2 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> un nostro carissimo amico con cui ho parlato di quello che sta succedendo ... mi ha detto che se fosse stato davvero innamorato di lei non sarebbe tornato a casa.... mi ha anche detto che se l amore x me era davvero finito non sarebbe piu stato a letto con me .... cosa che tra di noi non è mai mancata ..... anche nei mesi scorsi quando a lei le diceva che l amava che io x lui ero come una sorella che non avevamo rapporti da mesi erano tutte palle ... appunto xchè non è mai mancato il sesso ...
> forse devo iniziare a pensare che la colpa è stata anche mia .... se mi sarei impegnata a recupare la nostra storia ... non so ... cmq non posso negare di essere stata pesante .. ogni giorno parole .. messaggi ... ma cmq anche io stavo malissimo ....
> l altro giorno il mio piccolino di 5 anni mi ha detto MAMMA IO VOGLIO BENE A PAPÀ .... mi si è spezzato il cuore ... il pensiero di far soffrire miei figli mi fa impazzire ... sono troppo legati a lui ... credo che abbia intuito che ci sia qualcosa che non va ... anche se noi davanti a loro non abbiamo mai ne parlato ne discusso di questi problemi



Permettimi di dissentire,non sono d'accordo con il tuo amico.In primis,il fatto che sia ritornato a casa non esclude che sia ancora innamorato dell'altra,vi possono essere innumerevoli ragioni che,magari,non dipendono nemmeno da lui.In secundis,il venire a letto con te non conferma un sentimento nei tuoi confronti,la maggior parte degli uomini giustifica il proprio tradimento come un fatto puramente sessuale,perchè tu dovresti costituire un'eccezine?!Per quanto concerne le cose raccontate a lei,rientrano nel repertorio del traditore.Infine,concludo dicendoti di seguire il consiglio di Devastata e di sposare il tuo compagno per tutelarti legamente.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Infine,concludo dicendoti di seguire il consiglio di Devastata e di sposare il tuo compagno per tutelarti legamente.


Giusto, davvero, così almeno sei tutelata e da questo capirai se lui vuole stare davvero con te.

Ciao ciao


----------



## devastata (2 Aprile 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire,non sono d'accordo con il tuo amico.In primis,il fatto che sia ritornato a casa non esclude che sia ancora innamorato dell'altra,vi possono essere innumerevoli ragioni che,magari,non dipendono nemmeno da lui.In secundis,il venire a letto con te non conferma un sentimento nei tuoi confronti,la maggior parte degli uomini giustifica il proprio tradimento come un fatto puramente sessuale,perchè tu dovresti costituire un'eccezine?!Per quanto concerne le cose raccontate a lei,rientrano nel repertorio del traditore.Infine,concludo dicendoti di seguire il consiglio di Devastata e di sposare il tuo compagno per tutelarti legamente.



Certezze nella vita se ne hanno davvero poche, però io la penso come l'amico di delusa86, se il marito vuole tornare con lei, perchè non pensare che la ami?  Ognuno ama a suo modo. C'è chi cerca e trova donne in chat, chi si ricorda dopo sposato delle ex,  chi cede alla trentenne invaghita del sessantenne, e chi per un pò è indeciso su chi amare, non escluderei niente e fossi Delusa86 lo farei tornare a casa e smetterei di rinfacciargli il tradimento, non lo faccio più neppure io ed è stato davvero 'pesante', poi si fa sempre in tempo a sbatterli fuori di casa. delusa86, prova prova prova, non hai niente da perdere, e, visto che il sesso tra voi non è mai mancato, goditi intanto quello, e, mi raccomando, basta figli fino a quando non vi sposate.....:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .... ho avuto modo di parlare con un avvocato caro amico di famiglia che mi ha consigliato assolutamente di sposarlo visto che lui vuole tornare con me .... non avendo un lavoro x adesso ..con due bimbi piccoli,la casa e tutto il resto è  suo .. insomma l unico modo x tutelare i bimbi e anche me vista la situazione..poi quel che sarà sarà .... ma io mi chiedo come potrei fingere .. come potrei riuscirci ... premetto che i miei sentimenti verso di lui non sono cambiati io lo amo ... ma lui ama davvero me dopo tutto quello che è stato capace di fare o è tornato solo x convenienza e xchè con lei le cose andavano già male? lui insiste nel dirmi che la sua scelta l ha fatta senza che io sapessi nulla ... xchè aveva capito che la sua vita era con me ... che se io non mi fossi comportata cosi x mesi e mesi (ogni giorno gli rinfacciavo tutto non era piu vita x nessuno) lui non sarebbe mai tornato da lei .. peró chissá xchè quando qualche mese fa volevo dare una svolta a tutto impegnandomi seriamente lui era distante da me .. gli davo quasi fastidio .... insomma difficile credere che sia tornato x amore ... lui è ancora dai suoi. ... e io non so più cosa devo fare .....


Allora parliamoci chiaro, papele papele, il farsi sposare per "tutelarsi" è palesemente una tattica atta a trarne un vantaggio.
Devi avere parecchi peli sullo stomaco per metterlo in atto, nonché una considerevole dose di cinismo. D'altro canto, visto come si comporta lui, direi che è anche il modo più facile per tutelare te e i figli.
 Fatti bene due conti, se decidi di farlo, vai spedita come un carrarmato...passando sopra il marito e l'amante.
Goditi la festa del matrimonio, il pranzo....e poi se va bene e ritrovi l'armonia di coppia, ben venga! Altrimenti nella merda c'è lui e non tu, una volta tanto.


----------



## devastata (2 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me è logico che lo sposi, hanno ben due figli loro e lei non lavora, non ha reddito, non ha una casa.

Il resto si vedrà.

Non deve farsi scrupoli, lui non se ne è fatti a tradirla.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2013)

Aggiungo.
Non sposati, i figli sì sono tutelati, e lei, con i figli, avrebbe un assegno di mantenimento per loro. Per loro, non per se stessa.
E certo, trovare un lavoro è la cosa migliore.
Ma sinceramente, quanto è facile ora?


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2013)

Ciao

infatti, bisogna essere molto realisti, con due figli!!!

fare molto bene i calcoli!

costano, non basta dare da mangiare e vestirli. 

ho molta difficoltà, con discorsi di idealismo e valori sul matrimonio, in una certa situazione. 

il matrimonio è anche un contratto, tra i due e la società! 

proprio per tutelare i membri deboli della famiglia!


la vita con due bambini piccoli non è uno scherzo ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .... ho avuto modo di parlare con un avvocato caro amico di famiglia che mi ha consigliato assolutamente di sposarlo visto che lui vuole tornare con me .... non avendo un lavoro x adesso ..con due bimbi piccoli,la casa e tutto il resto è  suo .. insomma l unico modo x tutelare i bimbi e anche me vista la situazione..poi quel che sarà sarà .... ma io mi chiedo come potrei fingere .. come potrei riuscirci ... premetto che i miei sentimenti verso di lui non sono cambiati io lo amo ... ma lui ama davvero me dopo tutto quello che è stato capace di fare o è tornato solo x convenienza e xchè con lei le cose andavano già male? lui insiste nel dirmi che la sua scelta l ha fatta senza che io sapessi nulla ... xchè aveva capito che la sua vita era con me ... che se io non mi fossi comportata cosi x mesi e mesi (ogni giorno gli rinfacciavo tutto non era piu vita x nessuno) lui non sarebbe mai tornato da lei .. peró chissá xchè quando qualche mese fa volevo dare una svolta a tutto impegnandomi seriamente lui era distante da me .. gli davo quasi fastidio .... insomma difficile credere che sia tornato x amore ... lui è ancora dai suoi. ... e io non so più cosa devo fare .....


sono d'accordo con il tuo amico...


----------



## sabri (3 Aprile 2013)

che storia complicata,mi dispiace...
io,seriamente penserei alla casa,ed ai bambini.E' vero che sono tutelati anche se solo si convive,però Delusa non lo è affatto,non le spetta nulla ed è senza un lavoro,ed in difficoltà a trovarne uno,dovendo accudire i piccoli.La casa è di proprietà di lui,e non nso in questo caso come funziona avendo i bimbi,ma mi fiderei poco di un ragazzo che cambia idea cosi repentinamente e sparisce per dieci giorni;so solo che come convivente,non si hanno diritti alla casa,nessun titolo per viverci,se non in questo caso, l affido dei bambini,affido esclusivo? dei bambini,,non lo sò.
l avvocato stesso,le ha suggerito il matrimonio,ma lui non ha espresso di volerla sposare
non voglio fare il gufo,ma se lui decidesse che da di matto e se ne va e chiedesse affidamento congiunto?dimostrando che lui ha i mezzi per sostentare i piccoli e lei no? non dico che la sbattano in mezzo alla strada in due giorni,ma poi?,o poniamo che lui decida di vendere casa,a loro certo spetta la quota,ma a lei non spetta nulla...non è una bella situazione,,comprendo i sentimenti che danno amarezza e confusione,ma attenzione specie ai bambini,e,qui lo dico senza remore,attenzione anche a porsi nei consultori,chè dipende con chi si parla,e come vede la tutela dei minori,,
io penso che un legale,per quanto sia la spesa,vada sentito per avere chiarissimo il quadro,e possa dare utili consigli,nel caso in cui non ci sia l idea del matrimonio


----------



## Annalì (3 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *infatti, bisogna essere molto realisti, con due figli!!!
> *
> ...


non ho potuto "approvare" col bollino verde
ma qui ci sta tutto :up:


----------



## Annalì (3 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Aggiungo.
> Non sposati, i figli sì sono tutelati, e lei, con i figli, avrebbe un assegno di mantenimento per loro. Per loro, non per se stessa.
> E certo, trovare un lavoro è la cosa migliore.
> *Ma sinceramente, quanto è facile ora*?


e non solo, pensa fare un colloquio di lavoro e dire di essere sola con due bimbi piccoli....
non oso immaginare


----------



## Annalì (3 Aprile 2013)

sabri ha detto:


> che storia complicata,mi dispiace...
> io,seriamente penserei alla casa,ed ai bambini.E' vero che sono tutelati anche se solo si convive,però Delusa non lo è affatto,non le spetta nulla ed è senza un lavoro,ed in difficoltà a trovarne uno,dovendo accudire i piccoli.La casa è di proprietà di lui,e non nso in questo caso come funziona avendo i bimbi,ma mi fiderei poco di un ragazzo che cambia idea cosi repentinamente e sparisce per dieci giorni;so solo che come convivente,non si hanno diritti alla casa,nessun titolo per viverci,se non in questo caso, l affido dei bambini,affido esclusivo? dei bambini,,non lo sò.
> l avvocato stesso,le ha suggerito il matrimonio,ma lui non ha espresso di volerla sposare
> non voglio fare il gufo,ma se lui decidesse che da di matto e se ne va e chiedesse affidamento congiunto?dimostrando che lui ha i mezzi per sostentare i piccoli e lei no? non dico che la sbattano in mezzo alla strada in due giorni,ma poi?,o poniamo che lui decida di vendere casa,a loro certo spetta la quota,ma a lei non spetta nulla...non è una bella situazione,,comprendo i sentimenti che danno amarezza e confusione,ma attenzione specie ai bambini,e,qui lo dico senza remore,attenzione anche a porsi nei consultori,chè dipende con chi si parla,e come vede la tutela dei minori,,
> io penso che un legale,per quanto sia la spesa,vada sentito per avere chiarissimo il quadro,e possa dare utili consigli,nel caso in cui non ci sia l idea del matrimonio


per questo delusa dovrebbe piedi per terra e non perdere tempo a pensare al tradimento, che in questo momento mi pare la cosa meno importante
assolutamente da evitare consultori e assistenti sociali, almeno in qs momento
lo ripeto, il suggerimento di devastata  è impeccabile :up:


----------



## Gian (3 Aprile 2013)

Annalì ha detto:


> per questo delusa dovrebbe piedi per terra e non perdere tempo a pensare al tradimento, che in questo momento mi pare la cosa meno importante
> *assolutamente da evitare consultori e assistenti sociali*, almeno in qs momento
> lo ripeto, il suggerimento di devastata  è impeccabile :up:


:up::up::up::up:
vade retro Satana!


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2013)

Annalì ha detto:


> e non solo, pensa fare un colloquio di lavoro e dire di essere sola con due bimbi piccoli....
> non oso immaginare


sarebbe un'aggravante,ma basta già dire di avere 2 figli piccoli


----------



## delusa86 (3 Aprile 2013)

stasera si ferma qui a dormire .. i bimbi sentono troppo la sua mancanza..... ieri parlando di noi due mi ha detto che vuole sposarsi logicamente con la separazione dei beni .. che vuole riprovarci .. che se è rimasto dopo tutto è perchè ha capito il grosso errore ecc ecc ... mi ha anche chiesto in quale periodo andremo in vacanza cosi può dirlo a lavoro ... boh forse lui non riesce a capire tutto il male che mi ha fatto ... o forse sono io che sono troppo debole e lui sa di avermi in pugno .... non lo so .. io voglio prendermi ancora un po' di tempo...


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> stasera si ferma qui a dormire .. i bimbi sentono troppo la sua mancanza..... ieri parlando di noi due mi ha detto che vuole sposarsi logicamente con la separazione dei beni .. che vuole riprovarci .. che se è rimasto dopo tutto è perchè ha capito il grosso errore ecc ecc ... mi ha anche chiesto in quale periodo andremo in vacanza cosi può dirlo a lavoro ... boh forse lui non riesce a capire tutto il male che mi ha fatto ... o forse sono io che sono troppo debole e lui sa di avermi in pugno .... non lo so .. io voglio prendermi ancora un po' di tempo...


Tranquilla, che la separazione dei beni serve davvero a poco.
Con la situazione italiana oggi, a livello di tasse, fa fede il numero di stipendi del nucleo familiare. Ergo se siete sposati e tu non lavori, sei automaticamente a carico suo.
La separazione dei beni serve, nel tuo caso non serve a tutelarlo.


----------



## sabri (4 Aprile 2013)

sposati!ora è la TUA tutela e dei piccoli,la priorità,dopodichè se davvero nn superi la cosa,se lui sbaglia ancora,se se se,ci penserai dopo,,,fallo per i bambini,per te stessa.Non ti hanno suggerito di sposarlo e restargli a fianco per sempre,nè che dovrai per forza perdonare,ma comunque stai male ugualmente,che tu rimanga con lui o meno,e non hai tante scelte sensate,per cui,visto che ci rimani non avendo alternative non rischiosissime,sposalo,e dopo prenditi tutto il tempo per elaborare la cosa,,sembra cinico,ma ci sono dei bimbi piccoli e tu sei giovane e senza redditi,etc.la priorità sono i bambini,la sicurezza dei bambini


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> stasera si ferma qui a dormire .. i bimbi sentono troppo la sua mancanza..... ieri parlando di noi due mi ha detto che vuole sposarsi logicamente con la separazione dei beni .. che vuole riprovarci .. che se è rimasto dopo tutto è perchè ha capito il grosso errore ecc ecc ... mi ha anche chiesto in quale periodo andremo in vacanza cosi può dirlo a lavoro ... boh forse lui non riesce a capire tutto il male che mi ha fatto ... o forse sono io che sono troppo debole e lui sa di avermi in pugno .... non lo so .. io voglio prendermi ancora un po' di tempo...


Un pò di tempo per cosa?

Tua mamma cosa ti consiglia?


Ti rendi conto di come sei messa?

A me dispiace per i tuoi figli, tu sei maggiorenne, puoi farti del male, ma loro non lo meritano.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> stasera si ferma qui a dormire .. i bimbi sentono troppo la sua mancanza..... ieri parlando di noi due mi ha detto che vuole sposarsi logicamente con la separazione dei beni .. che vuole riprovarci .. che se è rimasto dopo tutto è perchè ha capito il grosso errore ecc ecc ... mi ha anche chiesto in quale periodo andremo in vacanza cosi può dirlo a lavoro ... boh forse lui non riesce a capire tutto il male che mi ha fatto ... o forse sono io che sono troppo debole e lui sa di avermi in pugno .... non lo so .. *io voglio prendermi ancora un po' di tempo*...


Fai bene. Prenditi tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Aprile 2013)

Ci ho pensato.
Pensato e ripensato.

Il consiglio di proteggersi, e proteggere i propri figli, è senz'altro sensatissimo.
Soprattutto quando penso che, almeno per qualche giorno, lui proponeva a lei di andarsene da casa... di trovarsi lei un affitto da qualche parte...

Ma penso anche... che se io mi trovassi di fronte alla necessità di sposarmi solo su queste basi... mi sentirei una fallita. No, non è la parola giusta.
Ma mi farebbe un male atroce usare il matrimonio in questo modo.

E non voglio pensare che lei si faccia del male.

Che le intesti la casa. Che le intesti metà della casa. Che le dia un gesto CONCRETO di impegno. Basandosi non tanto sul tradimento, quanto proprio sul fatto di come è partito lui di testa quando si pensava alla separazione.

E poi, poi si riparla della coppia.
Senza mettere in mezzo, forse, un matrimonio -che continua a sembrarmi la scelta più consapevole e sicura lei e per i figli- che temo la devasti dentro più di quanto dovrebbe tutelarla.


----------



## sabri (4 Aprile 2013)

beh ma certo,in questo senso sono d'accordo,gesti CONCRETI però,di tutela vera.
Se esistono anche senza arrivare alle nozze,ok,però dovrebbe essere lui a proporre,e non mi sembra abbia a mente...è triste ,si,sposarsi su queste basi,ma ....
Non è per essere cinici,io comprendo anche che delusa stia soffrendo tantissimo,ma tantissimo,di tutta la situazione,,,è che io la sento in pericolo,è che a vent anni al posto suo nn avrei pensato a tutelarmi ma solo al sentimento,solo che ne ho 40 e penso immediatamente a cosa capiterebbe se lui sbarellasse e la piantasse in mezzo a una strada,,,se impazzisse e decidesse che si mete insieme all altra e gli venisse la flippa di fare la nuova famigliola...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato.
> Pensato e ripensato.
> 
> Il consiglio di proteggersi, e proteggere i propri figli, è senz'altro sensatissimo.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## delusa86 (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato.
> Pensato e ripensato.
> 
> Il consiglio di proteggersi, e proteggere i propri figli, è senz'altro sensatissimo.
> ...


anche io la penso cosi .. mi farebbe troppo male sposarmi solo x quella cosa .. il matrimonio con lui l'avrei voluto .. ma su altre basi .... poi ovviamente se penso alla tutela dei miei figli lo sposerei anche oggi stesso....in questi giorni è a casa con noi .. e vedere tanta serenità nei miei bimbi .. rende serena anche a me ... lui tenta sempre di avvicinarsi .. stamattina quando mi sono alzata ho trovato un bigliettino d'amore sul tavolo .. ogni giorno mi dice che mi ama .. che doveva spaccarsi davvero la testa x capire quello che stava facendo che gli mancano i miei abbracci i miei baci che vorrebbe fare l'amore con me .... che insieme ce la faremo .... ma io non la vedo cosi semplice.. sono passate solo due settimane ... e poi ripete spesso che era convinto di essere innamorato di lei .. poi quando è stato via da casa ha capito molte cose.. lei era troppo gelosa di me ... voleva che lui le dedicasse molto più tempo ma giustamente avendo due bimbi piccoli la maggior parte del tempo libero doveva passarlo con loro.. e cosi ha capito che non avrebbe funzionato ... ha capito che amava me ... boh io vedo un pò di confusione in questo ragionamento .. mi sembra di intuire che sia tornato solo perchè tra di loro le cose andavano male .. non lo so forse sono io che voglio vedere sempre il marcio ... a volte mi chiedo se sto bene mentalmente .. ma quale donna nella mia situazione sarebbe tornata con lui ? credo nessuna .. io sento di amarlo molto .. secondo voi sono stata io con il mio comportamento ad averlo fatto tornare da lei ?? so di aver sbagliato molto .. alla fine se si decide di perdonare bisogna farlo seriamente .. io invece ogni giorno solo insulti e questo x mesi e mesi .....volevo ringraziare tutti voi x tutti i consigli che mi date sempre ..mi siete molto d'aiuto...buon fine settimana a tutti


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> anche io la penso cosi .. mi farebbe troppo male sposarmi solo x quella cosa .. il matrimonio con lui l'avrei voluto .. ma su altre basi .... poi ovviamente se penso alla tutela dei miei figli lo sposerei anche oggi stesso....in questi giorni è a casa con noi .. e vedere tanta serenità nei miei bimbi .. rende serena anche a me ... lui tenta sempre di avvicinarsi .. stamattina quando mi sono alzata ho trovato un bigliettino d'amore sul tavolo .. ogni giorno mi dice che mi ama .. che doveva spaccarsi davvero la testa x capire quello che stava facendo che gli mancano i miei abbracci i miei baci che vorrebbe fare l'amore con me .... che insieme ce la faremo .... ma io non la vedo cosi semplice.. sono passate solo due settimane ... e poi ripete spesso che era convinto di essere innamorato di lei .. poi quando è stato via da casa ha capito molte cose.. lei era troppo gelosa di me ... voleva che lui le dedicasse molto più tempo ma giustamente avendo due bimbi piccoli la maggior parte del tempo libero doveva passarlo con loro.. e cosi ha capito che non avrebbe funzionato ... ha capito che amava me ... boh io vedo un pò di confusione in questo ragionamento .. mi sembra di intuire che sia tornato solo perchè tra di loro le cose andavano male .. non lo so forse sono io che voglio vedere sempre il marcio ... a volte mi chiedo se sto bene mentalmente .. ma quale donna nella mia situazione sarebbe tornata con lui ? credo nessuna .. io sento di amarlo molto .. secondo voi sono stata io con il mio comportamento ad averlo fatto tornare da lei ?? so di aver sbagliato molto .. alla fine se si decide di perdonare bisogna farlo seriamente .. io invece ogni giorno solo insulti e questo x mesi e mesi .....volevo ringraziare tutti voi x tutti i consigli che mi date sempre ..mi siete molto d'aiuto...buon fine settimana a tutti


Intanto, scusami, ma una senza lavoro dovrebbe sposarsi chiunque prima di fare due figli, o anche uno, posso capire se si è indipendenti che si facciano figli senza matrimonio, sapendo di poterli mantenere comunque, quindi tante donne si sposerebbero nella tua situazione, e, proprio per tutelarsi e tutelare meglio i figli.

Sull'ultimo punto sei stata sicuramente pesante, se lui era con te e l'avevi perdonato o tentavi di farlo, potevi evitare di insultarlo, la rabbia si può capire nei primi momenti, nei primi giorni, poi seguono le discussioni, i chiarimenti, ma tutto civilmente, anche se nell'immediato hai tentato magari di strozzarlo. Mesi e mesi di insulti non si possono reggere. Adesso non capisco perchè se lo ami non riprovi ad avere un vero rapporto con lui, fregatene di quello che è stato, cerca di vivere bene il presente. Lui ha scelto TE.


----------



## delusa86 (7 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intanto, scusami, ma una senza lavoro dovrebbe sposarsi chiunque prima di fare due figli, o anche uno, posso capire se si è indipendenti che si facciano figli senza matrimonio, sapendo di poterli mantenere comunque, quindi tante donne si sposerebbero nella tua situazione, e, proprio per tutelarsi e tutelare meglio i figli.
> 
> Sull'ultimo punto sei stata sicuramente pesante, se lui era con te e l'avevi perdonato o tentavi di farlo, potevi evitare di insultarlo, la rabbia si può capire nei primi momenti, nei primi giorni, poi seguono le discussioni, i chiarimenti, ma tutto civilmente, anche se nell'immediato hai tentato magari di strozzarlo. Mesi e mesi di insulti non si possono reggere. Adesso non capisco perchè se lo ami non riprovi ad avere un vero rapporto con lui, fregatene di quello che è stato, cerca di vivere bene il presente. Lui ha scelto TE.


forse sarò troppo paranoica io non lo so .. si io lo amo di questo ne sono certa .. lui dice di amarmi .. ma io ancora non me la sento di dirgli di tornare a casa .. perché sto soffrendo molto .. perché non dormo non mangio piango in continuazione .. continuo a chiedermi come ha potuto ancora con lei.. con che coraggio dice di amarmi..  lo so devo darmi una svegliata devo reagire se voglio tornare con lui ... forse mi serve solo ancora un po di tempo ....         mi ha detto "mettiamo fine a questa sofferenza sposandoci"... poi si sa tra il dire e il fare


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> forse sarò troppo paranoica io non lo so .. si io lo amo di questo ne sono certa .. lui dice di amarmi .. ma io ancora non me la sento di dirgli di tornare a casa .. perché sto soffrendo molto .. perché non dormo non mangio piango in continuazione .. continuo a chiedermi come ha potuto ancora con lei.. con che coraggio dice di amarmi..  lo so devo darmi una svegliata devo reagire se voglio tornare con lui ... forse mi serve solo ancora un po di tempo ....         mi ha detto "mettiamo fine a questa sofferenza sposandoci"... poi si sa tra il dire e il fare


Cosa vuoi che lui faccia?


----------



## delusa86 (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che lui faccia?


forse non lo so nemmeno io ... vorrei che mi dimostrasse che mi ama davvero che è stato solo un grosso sbaglio... forse questo potrei averlo solo stando con lui e non stando lontani ... la mia paura piu grande è che lui sia tornato solo x convenienza .. so che cosi mi sto facendo del male inutilmente ...  dovrei guardare avanti ... ma perchè non riesco a staccarmi da questo passato??


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> forse non lo so nemmeno io ... vorrei che mi dimostrasse che mi ama davvero che è stato solo un grosso sbaglio... forse questo potrei averlo solo stando con lui e non stando lontani ... la mia paura piu grande è che lui sia tornato solo x convenienza .. so che cosi mi sto facendo del male inutilmente ...  dovrei guardare avanti ... ma perchè non riesco a staccarmi da questo passato??


Hai risposto quel che ti avrei detto io :smile:. Me lo aspettavo. Ma lui come fa a dimostrarti queste cose a distanza? Devi dargli una possibilità.


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai risposto quel che ti avrei detto io :smile:. Me lo aspettavo. Ma lui come fa a dimostrarti queste cose a distanza? Devi dargli una possibilità.


IO  ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco, ma lui che motivo avrebbe di tornare da te per convenienza? Non sei tu che lo mantieni, giusto?  Se fosse stato innamorato di quell'atra non sarebbe tornato, non subito come ha fatto.
Il suo tradimento è stato più un capriccio, magari è stata lei a cercarlo per prima e lui è stato debole, non devi avere il dubbio che lui stia con te per pietà, è giovane, non lo farebbe.
Non deve crescere lui i figli da solo, sei tu.
Prova a vivere serenamente con lui. Cos'hai da perdere?  PROVACI, SENZA PIU' PENSARE ALL'ALTRA O A QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO, non ti ha tradita per anni e anni, e si è fatto subito beccare.


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> forse sarò troppo paranoica io non lo so .. si io lo amo di questo ne sono certa .. lui dice di amarmi .. ma io ancora non me la sento di dirgli di tornare a casa .. perché sto soffrendo molto .. perché non dormo non mangio piango in continuazione .. continuo a chiedermi come ha potuto ancora con lei.. con che coraggio dice di amarmi..  lo so devo darmi una svegliata devo reagire se voglio tornare con lui ... forse mi serve solo ancora un po di tempo ....         mi ha detto "mettiamo fine a questa sofferenza sposandoci"...* poi si sa tra il dire e il fare*




Allora mettilo alla prova, chiedigli quando vuole sposarti. Con due figli bastate voi due e due testimoni.


----------



## delusa86 (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai risposto quel che ti avrei detto io :smile:. Me lo aspettavo. Ma lui come fa a dimostrarti queste cose a distanza? Devi dargli una possibilità.


quello che mi ha detto lui ... vuole tornare x dimostrarmi tutto .. stando lontani piu che messaggi e telefonate non puó fare .... ma alla fine mi chiedo ha mai avuto la reale paura di perdermi?è cosi convinto dell amore che ho x lui


----------



## delusa86 (7 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> IO  ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco, ma lui che motivo avrebbe di tornare da te per convenienza? Non sei tu che lo mantieni, giusto?  Se fosse stato innamorato di quell'atra non sarebbe tornato, non subito come ha fatto.
> Il suo tradimento è stato più un capriccio, magari è stata lei a cercarlo per prima e lui è stato debole, non devi avere il dubbio che lui stia con te per pietà, è giovane, non lo farebbe.
> Non deve crescere lui i figli da solo, sei tu.
> Prova a vivere serenamente con lui. Cos'hai da perdere?  PROVACI, SENZA PIU' PENSARE ALL'ALTRA O A QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO, non ti ha tradita per anni e anni, e si è fatto subito beccare.



alla fine con i loro tira è molla .. a mesi altrerni è durata all incirca due anni.... quello che piu mi fa rabbia è che x due volte l ho scoperto e lui poi è sempre tornato da lei ... anche se io ho le mie colpe e questo l ho gia spiegato .. 
quando penso che sia tornato x convenienza penso alla casa che avrebbe perso e ai i soldi che avrebbe dovuto darci ogni mese ... poi con lei tutto andava male .. quindi... 
forse ho troppe paranoie in testa .... 
l altro giorno  mi diceva che comunque anche prima che quella entrasse nella sua vita lui non stava bene con me.. pensavo troppo a fare solo la mamma e a pulire casa mettendo lui da parte dice che non gli davo piu amore affetto che non lo baciavo piu come prima... e i miei sensi di colpa aumentano


----------



## delusa86 (7 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Allora mettilo alla prova, chiedigli quando vuole sposarti. Con due figli bastate voi due e due testimoni.



quindi non dovrei perdere piu tempo e farlo tornare subito x rincominciare questo nuovo cammino?? sono passate solo 3 settimane dal casino


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> quindi non dovrei perdere piu tempo e farlo tornare subito x rincominciare questo nuovo cammino?? sono passate solo 3 settimane dal casino


Devi stabilire un tempo di quarantena? Fai come ti senti. Se vuoi che lui ti dimostri che è affidabile deve sapere TU cosa vuoi che lui faccia.


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

delusa86 ha detto:


> quindi non dovrei perdere piu tempo e farlo tornare subito x rincominciare questo nuovo cammino?? sono passate solo 3 settimane dal casino


ESATTO, basta perdere tempo, basta soffrire, chiamalo ADESSO, CHIEDIGLI di tornare da te, fai l'amore con lui, serena e tranquilla, goditelo.


----------



## delusa86 (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi stabilire un tempo di quarantena? Fai come ti senti. Se vuoi che lui ti dimostri che è affidabile deve sapere TU cosa vuoi che lui faccia.


hai perfettamente ragione ... mi auguro di farcela e di tornare serena il prima possibile ... x il bene dei miei cuccioli e anche x il mio


----------

